# Guide of Past Prices of Collectibles



## Skyfall

Hi everyone!

I am very honored to take over the role of maintaining the Guide from Lassy.  Thank you Lassy for all your hard work and efforts to create and maintain a guide of collectible prices for so long!  We will miss your regular presence here, and hopefully, you are not gone forever, please come visit us often.  

The goal of this guide is to provide you with a summary of the prices of recent sales of collectibles.  It's main aim is to spare you the trouble of searching and collecting your own data on sales trends.  



Spoiler: Methodology Used & Suggestions for Buying/Selling Collectibles



In an effort to address the feelings by some people that this guide "controls" prices on the marketplace, I want to spell out in more detail the methodology I will be using to maintain this guide (which, by the way, is what Lassy also did as well throughout her tenure but perhaps did not explicitly spell out as I am about to do now.)

The guide will reflect the prices of the last few sales of a given collectible.  Therefore, this guide is purely reflective in nature and not predictive.  I will also try to list the date of the last sale if there has been a long lag of time between the present and the last known sale (if there is no date listed, assume that the collectible was traded within the last 2 months).  I will also try to give a range of prices (known lows and known highs) rather than one price to underscore that the market, at any given time, is a flexible one.  

This guide only reflects "public sales".  If a sale happened where neither the buyer nor the seller want to share the prices of the sale, the guide will not reflect those prices.  

Therefore, if you are a seller, the collectible you have may sell for way more, or way less, then the guide prices as the guide cannot capture the true, current market value of your collectible.  The guide only reflects the prices of the recent past.  However, it should be helpful in that it provides you with a ballpark from which you can work off of.  

As a buyer, you may have to pay way more, or end up paying way less, for the collectible you want.  But again, the guide may help you figure out that price to offer as you will have data of the most recent sales that occurred.  

*I would encourage all sellers and buyers to test the waters when pricing, and don't follow the guide blindly.  What is summarized here is data and trend, not a crystal ball for what will happen in your particular sale.  *

One other thing I want to add is that this Guide is aimed at capturing the value of a collectible in BTB only.  There are some trades on here in involves in-game bells/items, Flight Rising currency, art, anything else, but its very difficult to translate those into BTB so to avoid the confusion, those type of sales are not captured here.





Spoiler: Please help me maintain the Guide!



Please help me keep the guide current!  I don't view this as "my" guide - this is a community effort.  

I may not be the most active poster, but I am on here every day, often several times a day!  However, I'm only human, so if you feel I missed a recent sale, feel free to post or pm to let me know.  Also, if I get the feeling that a sale has occurred, you may get a very polite PM from me inquiring about the price.  (You are, of course, always free to decline to share the price, that is your right.)

As the seller, you are encouraged to report a sale.  Buyers, that goes for you too!  (Please note, though, I reserve the right to contact the seller/buyer to confirm the price of the sale to reduce inflation/deflation tactics of unscrupulous sellers/buyers.)  

I also welcome questions as to why a collectible has the price range that it does.  Just post it!  Usually its because of the last 3 to 5 sales, which I am happy to share.





Spoiler: Resources (Valuable info for Newbies!)



To see a useful collectibles list, Jennifer compiled a _collectibles list here_.  It is now a bit outdated as Jennifer is no longer active - however, it's still useful because she lists some of the older collectibles and not-giftable collectibles.

To see another useful collectibles list, Pokebub and Oath2order compiled a _collectibles catalogue here_.  

How to send bells/collectibles to another user link

What are TBT bells? Link here



*If you see a collectible not listed, it is not gift-able. * 

*CAKES:*







 - c a k e - price in the shop: 29 BTB - recent market price: 146 - 300 BTB





 - c h o c o l a t e  .  c a k e - price in the shop: 129 BTB - recent market price: 2.8 k - 3.5 k BTB

*BIRTHSTONES:*







































B i r t h s t o n e s  .  f r o m  .  S e p t e m b e r  .  t o .  A u g u s t - price in the shop : 299 BTB - recent market price: 100 - 1000 BTB 

*FRUITS*






 P e a r - price in the shop: 39 BTB - recent market price: 1-39 BTB





 O r a n g e - price in the shop: 79 BTB - recent market price: 1-79 BTB





 C h e r r y - price in the shop: 119 BTB - recent market price: 250 - 450 BTB





 P e a c h : price in the shop: 159 BTB - recent market price: 1.0 k - 2.0 k BTB 





 A p p l e : price in the shop: 199 BTB - recent market price: 1.4 K - 2.0 K BTB 

*JAPANESE LETTERS*






 ど - price in the shop : 39 BTB - recent market price : 600 - 750 BTB





 う - price in the shop : 89 BTB - recent market price : 800 - 1.2 k   BTB





 ぶ - price in the shop : 89 BTB - recent market price : 1.1 k - 2 k BTB





 つ - price in the shop: 149 BTB - recent market price: 2.1k - 3 k BTB





 の - price in the shop: 189 BTB - recent market price: 10 k - 11 k BTB





 森 - price in the shop: 49 BTB - recent market price: 1 k - 2 k BTB

*EASTER:*






 T r a d i t i o n a l  .  E a s t e r   .  E g g  - price in shop: 5 eggs - recent market price : 750 - 1.2 k BTB





 R e g u l a r  .  E g g - price in shop: 4 eggs - recent market price: 300 - 600 BTB





 Y o s h i .  E g g - price in shop : 9 eggs- recent market price: 3 k - 4 k BTB





 T o g e p i  .  E g g - price in shop: 9 eggs - recent market price: 1.5 k - 1.8 k BTB





 W a l u i g i  .  E g g  - price in shop: 6 eggs - recent market price: 1.2 k - 1.7 k BTB

*CANDIES*






 yellow.candy - price in the shop - 19 BTB (2013)/39 BTB (2014)/59 BTB (2015) - RMP: 40-80 BTB 





 red.candy - shop price - 6 BTB (2012)/29 BTB (2013)/49 BTB (2014)/69 BTB (2015) - RMP: 70-170 BTB





 green .candy - price in the shop - 59 BTB (2013)/79 BTB (2014) - recent market price: 300-400 BTB





 blue .  candy - price in the shop 99 BTB (2013)/119 BTB (2014) - recent market price: 1.1k-2.0k BTB 

*SPOOKTACULAR 'SPELL'ECTIBLES (2015 contest)*






 Pumpkin Cupcake - price in the shop: 149 BTB - recent market price: 300 - 400 BTB*
* (three cupcakes sold for 149 BTB on 10/31/2015, one cupcake sold for 1 BTB 11/8/15)





 Ancient Candle - price in the shop: 119 BTB - recent market price: 150 - 300 BTB *
* (one candle sold for 119 BTB on 10/31/2015)





 Voodoo Doll - price in the shop: 99 BTB - recent market price: 160 - 300 BTB



Spoiler: Concerning the Halloween collectibles, here's how many are in current circulation:



Pumpkin Cupcake - 650
Ancient Candle - 650
Voodoo Doll - 650
Yellow Candy - 2200
Red Candy - 1500
Green Candy - 582
Blue Candy - 310



*TBT FAIR*






 red feather-price in the shop-5 Tickets (2013)/10 tickets (2014) - recent market price: 1.4-2.0k BTB





 yellow feather-price in the shop-5 Tickets (2013)/10 tickets (2014)-recent market price: 3k - 4k BTB





 green feather-price in the shop-5 Tickets (2013)/10 tickets (2014): recent market price:  1.4-2.0k BTB





 blue feather-price in the shop-5 Tickets (2013)/10 tickets (2014) - recent market price: 1.2k-2.0k BTB





 pink feather-price in the shop-10 Tickets (2013)/25 tickets (2014) - recent market price: 18k-21k BTB
(Last sold in April of 2015)





 purple feather-price in the shop-10 tickets (2013)/25 tickets (2014)-recent market price: 14k-16k BTB
(Last sold in April of 2015)





 white feather-price in the shop-15 tickets (2013)/30 tickets (2014) - recent market price: 25k - 35k
(Last sold in April/May of 2015) 





 pinwheel-price in the shop-N/A (2013)/25 tickets (2014) - recent market price: 18k - 25k BTB





 b l u e  .  b a l l o o n - price in the shop 2014 : 10 tickets - recent market price: 1.5 k - 1.9 k BTB *
* (One sold at 250 BTB on 10/30/2015)





 g r e e n  .  b a l l o o n  - price in the shop 2014: 10 tickets - recent market price: 1.5 k - 2.5 k BTB



Spoiler: Concerning the fair collectibles, here's how are in current circulation:



Red feather - 116
yellow feather - 88
green feather - 100
blue feather - 164
pink feather - 60
purple feather - 60
white feather - 50
blue balloon - 162
green balloon - 86
red pinwheel - 50



*TBT BEACH PARTY*






 I c e .  C r e a m . S w i r l - price in the shop: 149 BTB - recent market price: 800 - 1.5 k BTB





 p o p s i c l e - price in the shop: 99 BTB - recent market price: 1.4 k - 4.0 k BTB

*SPECIAL ITEMS OR STAND-ALONE ITEMS*






 p o k e b a l l - price in the shop: 74 BTB - recent market price : 14 k - 21 k BTB






 p a r t y  .  p o p p e r - price in the shop in 2014: 201.4 BTB - recent market price: 5.2 k - 7.5 k BTB






 T o y H a m m e r : price in the shop: 1499 BTB - recent market price: 5.5 K - 6.8 K BTB






 W e i r d D o l l : price in the shop: 61 BTB (issued in 2012) - recent market price: cannot be known* 



Spoiler: Info for Weird Doll:



For the weird doll, only 4 are in current "circulation", i.e., exactly 4 active users have them - all other weird dolls belong to inactive users.  2 were gift transactions and no BTB was exchanged for them.  1 user bought his from the shop.  1 user has no interest in selling.  None of them have any intention to part with them, at the moment.



* Certain sales which are "aberrations", i.e, sold between friends, sold for no profit, or sold as a random act of kindness are noted in parentheses.  Also unusually low or high sales are sometimes noted in parantheses until we determine if its a one time unusual occurence or the beginning of a new upward or downward trend


----------



## FireNinja1

First !!

Looks good, just need the pictures.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I agree with FireNinja1. Also, you might want to change the regular cake prices since they went out of stock about a month ago.


----------



## SharJoY

Awesome!  So glad someone took this over.  Thank you Skyfall for doing this.

BTW, I sold a Togepi egg for 2.2k and bought a blue feather for the same price. Two different transactions.  If you need the names of the seller and buyer let me know I will send them to you via PM


----------



## Cadbberry

Thank you for taking over  I can't wait to see this evolve again


----------



## Lancelot

Thank ya for taking over Skyfall. Tis a shame that Lassy left.


----------



## roseflower

Thank you for taking care of the guide c:


----------



## jobby47

Thank you for taking over the guide.


----------



## Lassy

FireNinja1 said:


> First !!
> 
> Looks good, just need the pictures.



I've sent her the OP with the HTML tag instead of code tag, I don't understand why the code tag didn't work, but now it should be all good!


----------



## Skyfall

Lassy said:


> I've sent her the OP with the HTML tag instead of code tag, I don't understand why the code tag didn't work, but now it should be all good!



Thank you again, Lassy!  I will endeavor to continue your good works.  Please, please drop by often, don't go forever!!!


----------



## matt

How about using a table so like prices for different timings


----------



## Naiad

I know there's always a confused newbie that pops in from time to time (who usually thinks in game items are worth that much in TBT bells), so maybe put a note at the top? :0


----------



## Alolan_Apples

The minute I saw this thread, I subscribed to it.


----------



## Maruchan

(*?̀ᴗ?́*)و ̑̑ Lookin' good there! 
Thanks for putting in all the effort in updating + keeping this guide going! ♥


----------



## Vizionari

Thanks for helping keep the guide up ^^


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks everyone for the support!  Yes, let's make sure this keeps going.  

@matt, yes, I am also thinking of a chart of some kind and that may come to pass someday, but there are time constraints due to IRL things... if it naturally starts to happen as I track prices, I will make that available to all and public.  

Everyone's else's suggestions have been integrated in.  

Just note, I am going to need some time, probably one week at least, to integrate recent sales and to update the prices on this, so please, have patience and bare with me!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Bump for this!


----------



## Lassy

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## The Pennifer

I'm happy to see this! Good work, Skyfall and Lassy to for all the work in the past! 
Thank You


----------



## Angelmarina

Bump~


----------



## toddishott

Bump <3


----------



## Lassy

Bump


----------



## piichinu

Need to post here so it's easier to find O:


----------



## Alienfish

boop boop.


----------



## cheezyfries

bump


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop


----------



## PrayingMantis10

bloop cause I need it


----------



## uwuzumakii

Bump, we need to keep this up!


----------



## SharJoY

Phinas bump

View attachment 99616


----------



## Franny

bump


----------



## cheezyfries

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers!


----------



## Skyfall

bump!


----------



## cheezyfries

bump


----------



## Labrontheowl

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Think I have caught up with all the prices, but let me know if you know of a recent sale that would change the ranges.


----------



## Lancelot

Bump


----------



## piichinu

bump


----------



## Miily

bump


----------



## uwuzumakii

Bump!


----------



## Heyden

Boop


----------



## Franny

bump, just wanted to let you know that i just sold my hammer for 5k so hopefully that helps (somewhat) figure out a price


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I sold my hammer for 6K so hope that helps!


----------



## Skyfall

So guys, I have just read through every single thread made today and I think I captured the ranges, but let me know if there is more data, like private sales and such.

As you can see, the Apple prices are swinging wildly right now.  I have captured the high and low sale points, but I think as the week wears on we will see a narrowing of the ranges.  

There was a slight drop in peach prices that I saw.  I expected to see a drop in letters/houses, but that hasnt happened just yet.  

Also, I expected the hammer to come in higher as only 30 are floating around, but again, its what the market is dictating right now.  

Any other data points, please report it if you would like to reflected here.  Again, as per the aim of the guide, I wont change numbers until I see actual sales (trying really hard not to be predictive as to not influence the market one way or another)

If you are selling or buying this week or even this month, I encourage you to play with the numbers.  With more collectibles out there, these guide prices will fluctuate and change.


----------



## Kenshingumi

U tellin me, that my pinwheel is worth 18-25k BTB? And acidentally gave a pink feather a long time ago loool


----------



## Skyfall

Kenshingumi said:


> U tellin me, that my pinwheel is worth 18-25k BTB? And acidentally gave a pink feather a long time ago loool



Thats the range for the most recent sales.  Can you get that amount today?  Well, thats unknown, I am afraid.  . Depends on whether peeps with that kind of BTB bells are looking for one the day you put it up for sale.


----------



## Skyfall

In weeks like this where all prices are fluctuating (or should be), I decided to add notes to the beginning of the guide to try to help people understand why the prices have changed or not.  I just realized most people will not read the end of thesr posts where i sometimes pontificate, lol. Exciting week because of the restock!


----------



## Kenshingumi

Is there any other pinwheels given from spin the wheel 2013? I havent found someone else who had one.


----------



## Skyfall

Kenshingumi said:


> Is there any other pinwheels given from spin the wheel 2013? I havent found someone else who had one.



There's a few people around with older pinwheels.  They just may not be active on the forum or are active but don't visit the marketplace often.


----------



## Cadbberry

Kenshingumi said:


> Is there any other pinwheels given from spin the wheel 2013? I havent found someone else who had one.



A lot of people who have quit bell tree left with them


----------



## shendere

Same with 2013 cakes I'm struggling to find 2 smh


----------



## Skyfall

Further updated Apple sales ranges.

Am not seeing many hammer sales, very surprising.  

Also, not seeing the other collectibles, like houses, dropping.


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Oh, that reminds me! A couple days ago, I bought a Mori (green tree) for roughly 1.5K.


----------



## piichinu

Hi you might want to edit out game codes from under methodology used


----------



## Forek

shendere said:


> Same with 2013 cakes I'm struggling to find 2 smh



Kenshin has one. I don't know if its for sale, but he definitely has one.


----------



## Skyfall

Bump.


----------



## uwuzumakii

I just sold a cherry for 250.


----------



## piichinu

No look with the weird doll pricing? 
Maybe if we figure out how many were sold + how long ago we can make an estimate


----------



## cheezyfries

bump

edit: i sold my traditional easter egg (purple and blue) for 1k the other day ^^


----------



## Skyfall

piimisu said:


> No look with the weird doll pricing?
> Maybe if we figure out how many were sold + how long ago we can make an estimate



I have a few updates, will update the OP in a min.  But basically, what I'm learning is that it's been gifted from person to person and not priced.  Basically, among active users, only 3 are in existence...

And thank you EVERYONE who's been reporting back sales, much appreciated.


----------



## Miily




----------



## Skyfall

Updated some prices/trends, as well as provided information (see first page) on weird doll.


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Lassy

bump


----------



## Cadbberry

bump


----------



## Heyden

restocksss


----------



## Cadbberry

about 30-35 were restocked in the apples


----------



## Naiad

38 apples were restocked :0

33 at 2 AM and 5 at 2:12 AM


----------



## Cadbberry

Naiad said:


> 38 apples were restocked :0
> 
> 33 at 2 AM and 5 at 2:12 AM



Thanks Naiad, you are on top of things


----------



## tsantsa

i have a gold mine over here <<


----------



## Cadbberry

pinkdreams said:


> i have a gold mine over here <<



YOU GOT THE LETTER OH DANG!!! LUCKY ONE OVER HERE!!!!


----------



## Naiad

Oh yeah, can't believe I forgot, haha

2 Hammers and 1 Yellow Letter were restocked as well ~


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for all the update guys!  

Not being argumentative, but just for clarification, I think 5 hammers were restocked.  I remember they were sitting at 30, and now the count is 35...

So far I'm seeing apples go for 4.5 k, I'm debating whether to tighten up the ranges on the apples, but will wait til morning, see how the initial night selling shakes out.


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> Thanks for all the update guys!
> 
> Not being argumentative, but just for clarification, I think 5 hammers were restocked.  I remember they were sitting at 30, and now the count is 35...
> 
> So far I'm seeing apples go for 4.5 k, I'm debating whether to tighten up the ranges on the apples, but will wait til morning, see how the initial night selling shakes out.



I would wait till morning to see


----------



## SharJoY

I just bought the yellow house for 10k in an auction.


----------



## piichinu

yes, the 5 hammers thing is correct, coz when ppl were being salty they told me i bought 1/5 of the stock and i have 6 so that would be 30.


----------



## kassie

bump

Just wondering, has a yellow letter / house sold for 20k recently?


----------



## Skyfall

skeletique said:


> bump
> 
> Just wondering, has a yellow letter / house sold for 20k recently?



That was a private sale that occurred on April 17th, both buyer and seller confirmed.  I agree, though it's way up there and even buyer admitted it was a convenience thing.  I'm watching the latest auction and seeing where that one lands, and then once a final sale happens, I will tighten up that range.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, tightened up the "apple" ranges.  I am seeing a few threads where 2,000 was either offered or a buying thread was made in that amount, and there were no takers, so I don't think in this market you can buy one at that price point.  (Of course, if it changes, I I will change it right back.)  

Also keeping an eye on the eggs as they seem to be a hard sell at the moment.  

Keeping an eye on all the auctions, esp the yellow house and purple feather to see where those land.  Active times right now!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Sholee

bump! didn't know that lassy has retired, glad to see you took over though 

also got my apple for 4K, think it may be dropping in price from 4.5 to 4k now since I see a lot of apple sellers for 4k and still not many people are biting.


----------



## Miily




----------



## Skyfall

Sholee said:


> bump! didn't know that lassy has retired, glad to see you took over though
> 
> also got my apple for 4K, think it may be dropping in price from 4.5 to 4k now since I see a lot of apple sellers for 4k and still not many people are biting.



Hi!  Thanks.  Yes, doing the guide makes me appreciate how much work Lassy did.  I literally read every single buy/sell thread made and any time there's a new post to it, I read that too.  It's a lot of data gathering!

I agree on the Apple.  I've been tracking all the sell threads, and none holding at 4.5 k is selling, and that's been the case for a while now, so tightening the range.


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Heyden

Sholee said:


> bump! didn't know that lassy has retired, glad to see you took over though
> 
> also got my apple for 4K, think it may be dropping in price from 4.5 to 4k now since I see a lot of *apple sellers for 4k and still not many people are biting*.



was dat pun intended


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Miharu

​


----------



## toddishott

Bump


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Jacob

bump!


----------



## Alienfish

boop.


----------



## Vizionari

up~


----------



## Miharu

​


----------



## Kirito

This thread should be stickied in my opinion lol, everyone looks at it, and it is a hassle to have to search for it using the search bar


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I believe there must be a reason there that admins or mods don't get this thread stickied while I agree it is working usefully in the market so far. Getting it stickied means they gotta take some part of responsibility for its accuracy or fairness. Maybe its a bit of hassle for them?

I subscribed this thread btw so that I don't need to search for it every each time.


----------



## Skyfall

Actually, I never understood why this wasnt stickied in Lassy's time either.  

The popularity thread in villager trade plaza is stickied.  And that list is in some ways more subjective as he looks at the "looking for list" as well as even people's signatures (along with sales) to determine the popularity ranking.  (i have no problem with that, by the way.  He is a really nice guy, takes that guide seriously, and he always invites discussion so i actually find that list accurate)

Its just seemed to me that if that was stickied, this should have been stickied too.  Both lists use very similar methodologies.


----------



## Miily




----------



## Miily

bump


----------



## Shimmer

Wait, by "pinwheel" that covers all the colours of them right? So all of the colours are generally worth the same amount?


----------



## Heyden

Shimmer said:


> Wait, by "pinwheel" that covers all the colours of them right? So all of the colours are generally worth the same amount?


The green pinwheel is not giftable I believe


----------



## Sholee

oooh it's nice to see the popsicle and icecream going up a little in value. 

/bump


----------



## Miily




----------



## Miily

boop


----------



## Sholee

bump


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Jake

if you want to add it to the OP, the red candy was 6 tbt bells in 2012


----------



## Skyfall

Jake. said:


> if you want to add it to the OP, the red candy was 6 tbt bells in 2012



Aw, thx!  Appreciate you looking it up... And wow, it was so much cheaper back then.


----------



## meditux




----------



## Miharu




----------



## Cap'n Coco

Bump!


----------



## Miily




----------



## toddishott

Bump


----------



## toddishott

boop


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## Miily




----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## Heyden

bump


----------



## toddishott

Bump


----------



## Goldenapple

Bump c:


----------



## Skyfall

Hey guys - 

Those of you snapping up "regular" cakes, how much are you getting them for?  I've seen several threads, but by the time I check into it, it's already been erased from original post.  If sellers and buyers will post and let me know, I would appreciate it.   

(I have a feeling it's around 75-100, is that right?)


----------



## Cadbberry

I just bought for 70, seen them go for 100-175 as well


----------



## Witch

Bump


----------



## toddishott

Skyfall said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Those of you snapping up "regular" cakes, how much are you getting them for?  I've seen several threads, but by the time I check into it, it's already been erased from original post.  If sellers and buyers will post and let me know, I would appreciate it.
> 
> (I have a feeling it's around 75-100, is that right?)



I recently bought my cake for 100


----------



## toddishott

opps double post


----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## toddishott

bump


----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Sholee

wow I never even notice the cakes were all sold out, when did that happen?


----------



## Miily




----------



## Skyfall

Sholee said:


> wow I never even notice the cakes were all sold out, when did that happen?



Maybe a month ago?  I was really surprised they didnt restock at the last direct.


----------



## inkling

bump!


----------



## Miily




----------



## Witch

bumpp


----------



## Alienfish

boop.


----------



## Cou

really hope someone sells pokeball collectible for that much ;; i've been wanting that since i joined so saving up ; ;;;; ;; have mercy


----------



## iamnothyper

CAN WE GET A STICKY PLZ

also, were the birthstones/cakes discontinued?


----------



## Miily




----------



## Skyfall

iamnothyper said:


> CAN WE GET A STICKY PLZ
> 
> also, were the birthstones/cakes discontinued?



Yes to sticky!

So far, its not clear if the birthstones will continue beyond august.  No one has said it will cease but no one will confirm they will continue.

Cakes are not discontinued but just havent been restocked.


----------



## Cou




----------



## Miharu

I really wish this was stickied Q__Q This is so useful!!! ; v ;


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks everyone for bumps and also, for pm'ing/posting sale prices.  It's very helpful!


----------



## Cadbberry

they wont sticky just like the old one, it isn't 'fact' it is avgs and cant confirm non facts


----------



## iamnothyper

Cadbberry said:


> they wont sticky just like the old one, it isn't 'fact' it is avgs and cant confirm non facts



then what about the villager popularity sticky? that's not based on fact either.


----------



## Cadbberry

iamnothyper said:


> then what about the villager popularity sticky? that's not based on fact either.



Idk, I support this getting a sticky XD


----------



## Skyfall

Yeah, I agree with you guys.  Its werid this never got stickied during Lassy's time.

The villager popularity guide is based on past sales as well, but he also tries to guage popularity by looking at "looking for thread" and even people's signatures to see what villagers are currently in demand.  

I have tried to take the predictive aspect of this guide completely out this time around by focusing strictly on past sales only, but apparently thats still not good enough to get stickied.  

*shrugs* Its inconsistent, for sure!  All we can do is bump once in a while.


----------



## Jacob

bump! I really hope this gets stickied so i dont need to keep on searching for this xD


----------



## Cadbberry

just put it in your subscriptions


----------



## Heyden

Sold a Waluigi wgg for 1.3k
Sold a Togepi Egg for 2k
Sold a Chherry for 250 
c:


----------



## Skyfall

Haydenn said:


> Sold a Waluigi wgg for 1.3k
> Sold a Togepi Egg for 2k
> Sold a Chherry for 250
> c:



Thank you!


----------



## Cou

crrrrrr i always miss feather sellings  rip


----------



## Alien

Bump (and a request that this be stickied)! This guide is fantastic, just what I was looking for since I'm new here, thanks for putting the time into making this. ^^


----------



## Jacob

^^^^
bump


----------



## toddishott

Bump


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Jacob

~~


----------



## pandapples

bump


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Miharu




----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Miharu

Bought the dark blue japanese letter for 2k! (Thanks to Jacob! <: )​


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Jacob

so.. what about the golden eggs?
I checked the other threads, and they said it was giftable?


----------



## Skyfall

Jacob_lawall said:


> so.. what about the golden eggs?
> I checked the other threads, and they said it was giftable?



When there was only 1 golden egg around (that is, after the first Easter egg hunt), it was giftable.  Tom won it then gifted to Jennifer.  

The second Easter egg hunt, the second golden egg was NOT giftable.  And my understanding is, the original egg became ungiftable as well.  

Because the second golden egg was taken away, there is only 1 golden egg right now, and it belongs to Jennifer.  She's a pretty devout collectibles collector and also, has became inactive.  Even if it is still giftable, I don't think we'll ever see it leave her possession.


----------



## Jacob

bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## Jacob

bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for the bumps everyone!


----------



## Skyfall

And bump


----------



## device

waluigi egg price is probs much higher considering i discarded 10 of them


----------



## Witch

bump


----------



## Miily

boop


----------



## Skyfall

occooa said:


> waluigi egg price is probs much higher considering i discarded 10 of them



We'll see!  So far I haven't seen a bump in prices, only time will tell.


----------



## Miily




----------



## Miharu




----------



## Miharu

Just bought a popsicle for 600tbt and an ice cream swirl collectible for 500tbt!! >//v//< (They sold it as a set so I paid more for it hahaha!)


----------



## Cou

same, actually got to buy 2 ice cream swirl and 2 popsicles for 500 tbt each from sholee and toddishott

looks like no one really wants to let go of their ice cream/popsicles no more :[

@@@@ miharu goddamn at that lineup though.. www


----------



## Miharu

Cou said:


> same, actually got to buy 2 ice cream swirl and 2 popsicles for 500 tbt each from sholee and toddishott
> 
> looks like no one really wants to let go of their ice cream/popsicles no more :[
> 
> @@@@ miharu goddamn at that lineup though.. www



OHHH!!! Congrats on getting your popsicles and ice cream swirls!!! <3 So happy for you!! >//v//<b

And yeah ; v; (But I don't blame them since popsicles are the bomb ahahahaha! <3 ) 

Ahhh hahaha thank you! >//v//<b I love my line up <3 

(R.I.P. my tbt wallet though hahaha)


----------



## Miily




----------



## Skyfall

THanks everyone for price updates, updating OP now.


----------



## Miily




----------



## Jacob

bump!


----------



## MissLily123

Bump!


----------



## mogyay

bump! it'd be swell if peach prices would drop a bit more, i'd like another sigh


----------



## Jacob

im liking the beach party inflation

my guess is they hit 1k by october for each


----------



## Skyfall

There was a time when you couldn't give the beach collectibles away, lol, it's strange to see people wanting them now.

As for the peach, well, as more and more go into the market after each restock, it SHOULD deflate, but I think people really like them for some reason, above all the other fruits, so people keep them so they are hard to come by.


----------



## Cadbberry

I bought a peach for 2.6k


----------



## Jacob

just bought a ice cream swirl for 500 tbt


----------



## Dinosaurz

I brought an apple for 199tbt


From the shop.


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> I brought an apple for 199tbt
> 
> 
> From the shop.



did u get a unique one?


----------



## Miily




----------



## Cadbberry

I just sold a cherry for 400


----------



## Midoriya

Cadbberry said:


> I just sold a cherry for 400



Make that 500.  The extra 100 was a tip for being so nice


----------



## Cadbberry

Ryu said:


> Make that 500.  The extra 100 was a tip for being so nice



Oh you are sweet at sugar!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also just sold one green and one red candy for 500 together, I am not sure what it would change but they were a bundle. 
Green usually- 250
Red- 150
both in end for 500.... Ryu is a kind person


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jacob_lawall said:


> did u get a unique one?



Lawl yeah because I'm slow as hell and could no way near get a normal one

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sold Yellow, Red Candys and Cake for 540tbt.
Sold two pears one for 25tbt and one for 24tbt and a sexy dance.


----------



## Shimmer

Jacob_lawall said:


> im liking the beach party inflation
> 
> my guess is they hit 1k by october for each



I wonder why those two are going up so much! I remember a few months ago, nobody cared and you could buy one so easily. Now, good luck getting one.


----------



## Jacob

Shimmer said:


> I wonder why those two are going up so much! I remember a few months ago, nobody cared and you could buy one so easily. Now, good luck getting one.



pretty sure its because they are pretty cool lookin' and are now discontinued 

unless they start selling more, i doubt the price will drop..


----------



## Cadbberry

Jacob_lawall said:


> pretty sure its because they are pretty cool lookin' and are now discontinued
> 
> unless they start selling more, i doubt the price will drop..



I know, I had a bunch and sold them, so disappointed now


----------



## Miily




----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a togepi egg for 1.8


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you all for your price updates!  I suspect we will see a drop in prices for peaches and apples, since the last restock upped the numbers in circulation, but we will have to see!  If you have sold/bought collectibles, please come back and update me (especially if you are buying/selling outside of the ranges!)

Thank you again!


----------



## Vizionari

I sold my peach for 2k


----------



## Miily




----------



## Miharu

Bought a popsicle and swirl as a set for 1.3k tbt!~ <3 (700 tbt for the popsicle and 600 tbt for the swirl!~) 

It's crazy how the prices for popsicles are going up so high ahahah XD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Miharu said:


> Bought a popsicle and swirl as a set for 1.3k tbt!~ <3 (700 tbt for the popsicle and 600 tbt for the swirl!~)
> 
> It's crazy how the prices for popsicles are going up so high ahahah XD



Yeah and you didn't even wait for another offers, lol that's just mean.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I just brought a Popsicle for 700TBT


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I won my ice cream swirl in a giveaway, and I paid 250tbt for a popsicle to go with it. I'm glad I did, because shortly after the prices shot right up. I wouldn't sell them now for any amount of tbt.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Shiny Spritzee said:


> I won my ice cream swirl in a giveaway, and I paid 250tbt for a popsicle to go with it. I'm glad I did, because shortly after the prices shot right up. I wouldn't sell them now for any amount of tbt.



Ahh lucky. I'm looking for a ice cream swirl now xD


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> Ahh lucky. I'm looking for a ice cream swirl now xD



same i wish i had 1


----------



## Jacob

just bought a swirl for 900 tbt


----------



## Miily




----------



## Miharu

Slammint said:


> Yeah and you didn't even wait for another offers, lol that's just mean.



What are you even talking about? xD


----------



## Jacob

got another swirl for 900 like a half hour ago


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks everyone for price updates, updated OP.


----------



## Miharu

Got another popsicle for 1k tbt! c:


----------



## Coach

Bought an ice cream for 900 TBT

Also sold 3 peaches for the equivalent of 1.5k each

Sold one cherry for 300 TBT
Sold two cherries at 280 TBT
Sold four cherries at 270 TBT

Sold a red candy for 120 TBT

PM me if you need any details


----------



## Jacob

Jacob_lawall said:


> im liking the beach party inflation
> 
> my guess is they hit 1k by october for each





Miharu said:


> Got another popsicle for 1k tbt! c:



am I a mind reader or what


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks again guys (almost can't keep up, it's really picking up at the marketplace this week!).  Updated OP again.


----------



## ZetaFunction

bought 2 oranges for 80 tbt
and a yellow candy for 45 tbt
c:


----------



## Jacob

bump!


----------



## Miharu

Bump!~ (But another popsicle for 1k tbt <3 ) 

I'm kind of wondering what would happen if someone auctioned off a popsicle/swirl XD I wonder how high it'll get omg xD


----------



## Shimmer

I really wish I still had mine. ;______________;


----------



## Skyfall

bump!


----------



## uwuzumakii

Just saying, but I think the forums are going to enter the Great Popsicle Craze. Team Popsicle maybe, kinda, sorta, has a huge part in it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Shimmer said:


> I really wish I still had mine. ;______________;



Same here, had 10 of each pretty much and sold them for 250 a few months back


----------



## Jacob

BluePikachu47 said:


> Just saying, but I think the forums are going to enter the Great Popsicle Craze. Team Popsicle maybe, kinda, sorta, has a huge part in it.


it prolly wont last too long


----------



## toddishott

I bought a Blue Balloon for 1k tbt


----------



## SharJoY

Sold a blue and green balloon for 1k each.


----------



## Jacob

bump!


----------



## Jacob

ice cream swirl just went for 1.2k


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jacob_lawall said:


> ice cream swirl just went for 1.2k



Can confirm this.


----------



## toddishott

Bump


----------



## Miily

boop ​


----------



## Miily




----------



## Jacob

buumpp!


----------



## N e s s

Bump


----------



## Miily




----------



## Damniel

Bump


----------



## SharJoY

I sold a red and green feather for 1.4k BTB each


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Miily

Bump!
i want to sell my balloons ):


----------



## Shimmer

There we go, apple is lowering in price. It was only a matter of time. Surprised to see it go down that much though.


----------



## Skyfall

Shimmer said:


> There we go, apple is lowering in price. It was only a matter of time. Surprised to see it go down that much though.



So am I, since it's more limited then peach, I thought it would stay high for a while, but I do see a few apples floating with no takers.  

On that topic, if you have sold/bought recently, please report back.  I think a few have sold via private sale/non publicized method, so I would be curious on more data points.


----------



## Jacob

Skyfall said:


> So am I, since it's more limited then peach, I thought it would stay high for a while, but I do see a few apples floating with no takers.
> 
> On that topic, if you have sold/bought recently, please report back.  I think a few have sold via private sale/non publicized method, so I would be curious on more data points.



lmao i would if i got any sales! I keep offering ~1.2-1.3k for popsicles tho (still too low i suppose?)

This **** is gonna make me poor TT.TT

cant stop buying them tho :,)


----------



## Skyfall

Can't blame you, popsicles are awesome!


----------



## Laudine

Whoa, I didn't think the price for ice creams would skyrocket like that. There goes my plan to buy some more, haha xD


----------



## Miharu

Laudine said:


> Whoa, I didn't think the price for ice creams would skyrocket like that. There goes my plan to buy some more, haha xD



They are in high demand ahahhaa!~


----------



## Dinosaurz

1.2k?
K den *backs away slowly*


----------



## SharJoY

I bought two apples for 2.8k BTB each.  Got a third one for the same price in total (1900 BTB and an ice cream swirl valued at 900 BTB).


----------



## Jacob

the swirl auction is at a whooping 2.1k atm!


----------



## Skyfall

Misti said:


> I bought two apples for 2.8k BTB each.  Got a third one for the same price in total (1900 BTB and an ice cream swirl valued at 900 BTB).



Got it, updating now!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob_lawall said:


> the swirl auction is at a whooping 2.1k atm!



Yeah, I saw that one, keeping an eye on it... I never thought I'd see the day, to be honest.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Starting to think my Popsicle for 700 was a bargain..


----------



## Hanami

I bought an ice cream swirl for 2.2k BTB.


----------



## Jacob

Hanami said:


> I bought an ice cream swirl for 2.2k BTB.



you have changed the game, miss ^-^


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for the reports everyone!  Updating...


----------



## Dinosaurz

HOLY CRAP *SPITS DRINK OUT ALL OVER IPAD*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys I think I'm going to faint


----------



## Jacob

1.2k - 2.2k rip

good thing i got my 5 ;D


----------



## Miharu

Jacob_lawall said:


> 1.2k - 2.2k rip
> 
> good thing i got my 5 ;D



I FEEL YOU HAHA I'm so happy I got my 5 as well before it got up to 1k+ XD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Just got a swirl!
Traded Roald, a T4. :3.
I don't know if that makes the price go down buttt


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> Just got a swirl!
> Traded Roald, a T4. :3.
> I don't know if that makes the price go down buttt



likely wont change the price

villagers technically can be priceless to people, so its not like u traded it for btb, theres no way to tell how much that person wouldve payed u! 
you, miss, are a lucky one


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jacob_lawall said:


> likely wont change the price
> 
> villagers technically can be priceless to people, so its not like u traded it for btb, theres no way to tell how much that person wouldve payed u!
> you, miss, are a lucky one



Yeah xD, it was there last dreamie SOO......
Idk, but I only wanted a swirl xD


----------



## uwuzumakii

*cries* I just wanted an ice cream!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Boop

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> *cries* I just wanted an ice cream!



I feel you...
I wanted one so badly before I got mine


----------



## Miharu

Bought an Ice cream swirl for 1.2k tbt! Also bought another popsicle for 1.2k tbt as well! (*?ω｀*)


----------



## Skyfall

And bump


----------



## Jacob

bumpin this lil thread up

- - - Post Merge - - -

and bought a cyan house for 800 lmao


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you to everyone who's been updating via posting and pm's.  

There's been a lot of sales this week!  You'll see the ranges have tighten, i.e., the lower end of the "range" have come up on a lot of collectibles and there's been a slight increase for the higher end of the range for many.


----------



## Cadbberry

sold a yellow candy for 55 tbt


----------



## Taj

Bought an apple for 2.5 and sold a peach for 1.4k


----------



## OreoTerror

Bought 5 cakes! One for 160, one for 300 and three for 250 each! So rate seems accurate still. c:


----------



## lizzy541

i traded a peach for a popsicle, not sure if that is useful tho


----------



## toddishott

Sold 2 cakes for 250tbt each so 500tbt total. A peach for 1.5ktbt and a 2 cherries for 270tbt each. Also sold 2 yellow candies for 40tbt each


----------



## Miharu

I forgot to post this, but Team Popsicle has sold :

-4 yellow candies for 45tbt each
-2 red candies for 90 tbt each
-3 pears for 20tbt each
-2 oranges for 40tbt each
-1 cake for 160tbt


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you everyone for price updates, and @lizzy541, it's all useful.


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Sholee

Sold popsicle for 1,400  1,700. 

I've been away, what's with the huge increase for the popsicle and ice cream collectible? O_O


----------



## Jacob

Sholee said:


> Sold a popsicle for 1,400.
> 
> I've been away, what's with the huge increase for the popsicle and ice cream collectible? O_O



Its all my fault


----------



## Fantasyrick

Sholee said:


> Sold a popsicle for 1,400.
> 
> I've been away, what's with the huge increase for the popsicle and ice cream collectible? O_O


Those cakes you have are making me hungry XD


----------



## Sholee

Fantasyrick said:


> Those cakes you have are making me hungry XD



they make me hungry too ahahha, maybe i should put them away


----------



## Fantasyrick

Or give them to me jkjkjk


----------



## Jacob

Sholee said:


> Sold a popsicle for 1,400.
> 
> I've been away, what's with the huge increase for the popsicle and ice cream collectible? O_O



literally tho if u have any more popsicles u sell them to me for like 1.7k+


----------



## Miharu

Jacob_lawall said:


> Its all my fault



*Our fault ahahahaha


----------



## Sholee

so that explains the popsicles, is there a team ice cream somewhere? ahaha


----------



## lizzy541

Sholee said:


> so that explains the popsicles, is there a team ice cream somewhere? ahaha


haha yeah there might be!! someone is trying to start one but can't find a co-founder


----------



## Jacob

Sholee said:


> so that explains the popsicles, is there a team ice cream somewhere? ahaha



I believe @kawaiicupcakes is making one


----------



## Fantasyrick

Is team Popsicle full?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind I can't join cause I don't have a Popsicle


----------



## Miharu

Fantasyrick said:


> Is team Popsicle full?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nevermind I can't join cause I don't have a Popsicle



We can add you to the "Popsicles in Freezing List" if you'll like instead!!!  More info our Team Popsicle's thread!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bought 2 Popsicles for 1.7k each!!


----------



## Franny

JUST GOT MY POPSICLE THANKS TO MIHARU
AM I COOL YET


----------



## Oblivia

Hey guys.  I know you're excited about Team Popsicle, but keep in mind that this thread is meant to be a guide of collectible *prices*, and not a general discussion thread.  Please use this thread for general collectible discussion, or take it to PMs.

Thank you!


----------



## Miharu

Bought another popsicle for 2.1k tbt for Sucre! (She sent me her tbt since our funds were out for Team Popsicle since we used the last of it for the 2 popsicles we recently bought  )


----------



## Damniel

Due to the increased demand of popsicles i believe that 1.5-1.8k is a more realistic price range!


----------



## Jacob

sold cakes ranging 225-300 each

1 for 300
2 for 250
2 for 225


----------



## Skyfall

Sholee said:


> Sold popsicle for 1,400  1,700.
> 
> I've been away, what's with the huge increase for the popsicle and ice cream collectible? O_O



Yeah... it's gotten a bit nuts, who would thought we'd see this day?  

- - - Post Merge - - -

And thanks everyone for the price updates, updating OP now.


----------



## Miharu

Pssttt I think you might have made a mistake and confused popsicles with the swirls since on the guide it says swirls range from 1.7k -2.1k tbt while popsicles range from 1.1k-1.2k tbt XD Most people have recently bought (including myself) popsicles for 1.7k tbt (As far as I know and in order from what was first bought, is someone bought 1 popsicle for 1.4k tbt then I bought my 2 for 1.7k tbt and then my friend bought 1 for 1.7k tbt and my other friend also bought one for 1.7k tbt. Then I bought one for Sucre using her tbt for 2.1k tbt c: )


----------



## Skyfall

Miharu said:


> Pssttt I think you might have made a mistake and confused popsicles with the swirls since on the guide it says swirls range from 1.7k -2.1k tbt while popsicles range from 1.1k-1.2k tbt XD Most people have recently bought (including myself) popsicles for 1.7k tbt (As far as I know and in order from what was first bought, is someone bought 1 popsicle for 1.4k tbt then I bought my 2 for 1.7k tbt and then my friend bought 1 for 1.7k tbt and my other friend also bought one for 1.7k tbt. Then I bought one for Sucre using her tbt for 2.1k tbt c: )



Thanks so much for catching that!  The range was correct at one point, and then it got confused (I was trying to correct on my phone, stupid...).  

The swirl range is 1.6k to 2.2k as there was one that went for auction at 2.2k and the lowest has been 1.6k.  But you are right, most are at the 1.7k range right now.

But thank you so much, that was way too inaccurate.


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers!


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Justin

Oh my god this sudden and random beach party inflation is hilarious.


----------



## Jacob

Justin said:


> Oh my god this sudden and random beach party inflation is hilarious.



Heh yehh

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I also bought a Yellow candy for 45 tbt @skyfall


----------



## Cadbberry

Just reading through and prices, the pinwheel, feathers, and some candies aren't spaced out like all of the other collectibles names, is there a reason. I was just wondering


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you everyone for updates, please keep them coming.  Even if its within the range posted.  

You may think that will have no effect, but it does. It might tighten/narrow the range, etc. thereby making it more of an accurate snapshot of the market.  I have been catching most of the sales but once in a while i am surprised, so i appeciate everyone helping out.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Just reading through and prices, the pinwheel, feathers, and some candies aren't spaced out like all of the other collectibles names, is there a reason. I was just wondering



Yes, its because of past sales.  For example, the last three red feather sales have been 1500, 1800 and 2000, therefore the range.  Another example, when BiggKitty sold like 10 white feathers within a short time, it dropped the whole range, and tightened it up since most of the sales happened within the posted range.

The ice cream swirls had a big range, 1.2 k to 2.2 k for a bit since the last 5 sales were all over the place.  Then this week it tightened up.  The sales have started to cluster to 1.7 plus minus a few hundred.  

So the ones with a shorter ranges, they are more "stable" while the ones with bigger ranges, it sort of depends on the day.  On a good day, can sell high or buy low.  I hope thats not confusing, i dont know if i am being clear, lol.


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> Thank you everyone for updates, please keep them coming.  Even if its within the range posted.
> 
> You may think that will have no effect, but it does. It might tighten/narrow the range, etc. thereby making it more of an accurate snapshot of the market.  I have been catching most of the sales but once in a while i am surprised, so i appeciate everyone helping out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, its because of past sales.  For example, the last three red feather sales have been 1500, 1800 and 2000, therefore the range.  Another example, when BiggKitty sold like 10 white feathers within a short time, it dropped the whole range, and tightened it up since most of the sales happened within the posted range.
> 
> The ice cream swirls had a big range, 1.2 k to 2.2 k for a bit since the last 5 sales were all over the place.  Then this week it tightened up.  The sales have started to cluster to 1.7 plus minus a few hundred.
> 
> So the ones with a shorter ranges, they are more "stable" while the ones with bigger ranges, it sort of depends on the day.  On a good day, can sell high or buy low.  I hope thats not confusing, i dont know if i am being clear, lol.



sorta, I was talking about the comparison of

yellow candy. to
r e d c a n d y.


----------



## Skyfall

Oh, i get it!  Actually, there is no reason.  I took it from Lassy, so this is some of her spacing and stylistic things.  I also try to keep everything to one line, so if i need to tighen up spacing or abbreviate to achieve that, i do so.


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> Oh, i get it!  Actually, there is no reason.  I took it from Lassy, so this is some of her spacing and stylistic things.  I also try to keep everything to one line, so if i need to tighen up spacing or abbreviate to achieve that, i do so.



Ohhhhh okie dokie :3 I was just curious, thank you Skyfall


----------



## piichinu

wtf happened.. i used to have like 5 swirls but i sold all of them except 1 for 250 each lol


----------



## Skyfall

piimisu said:


> wtf happened.. i used to have like 5 swirls but i sold all of them except 1 for 250 each lol



YEah, it's been nuts.  I remember there were so many, people had trouble giving them away.


----------



## Sholee

bumps


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sold a Poopsicle for 2.2k


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Goldenapple

Who has the weird dolls? I might just have to tackle them.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bought a cake collectible for 310tbt


----------



## Jacob

Goldenapple said:


> Who has the weird dolls? I might just have to tackle them.



jake., the pennifer, and 

OH SHOOT I FORGET
darn it i saw them the other day


----------



## Hermione Granger

Goldenapple said:


> Who has the weird dolls? I might just have to tackle them.




May the odds be ever in your favor with this challenge

Also, just bought a swirl for 2.1k r.i.p. me


----------



## Skyfall

Jacob_lawall said:


> jake., the pennifer, and
> 
> OH SHOOT I FORGET
> darn it i saw them the other day



I think the third person is Zulehan.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And thank you everyone for price updates, I'm a little busy IRL, so I appreciate those.


----------



## Miily

boop


----------



## Jacob

Skyfall said:


> I think the third person is Zulehan.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And thank you everyone for price updates, I'm a little busy IRL, so I appreciate those.



oooh ya ur right about that!
But i was talking about @Trakker
Although, they havent been active in a super long time soo


----------



## Skyfall

Jacob_lawall said:


> oooh ya ur right about that!
> But i was talking about @Trakker
> Although, they havent been active in a super long time soo



I had no idea he/she had one!  Thanks for letting me know.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

What's "SHS"?


----------



## Jacob

Skyfall said:


> I had no idea he/she had one!  Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What's "SHS"?



your welcome bby

And I wish I could Tell you, but unfortunatly, the Founder of SHS had me sworn to secrecy.


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> I had no idea he/she had one!  Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What's "SHS"?



I can't tell, my lips are sealed


----------



## Vizionari

Skyfall said:


> I had no idea he/she had one!  Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What's "SHS"?



I've been wondering the same thing, too bad I'll never know ;p


----------



## Skyfall

Oh man, i want to know now!  . Hopefully the secret will be revealed soon.


----------



## piichinu

its just a skype chat group


----------



## jiny

piimisu said:


> its just a skype chat group



yeah I'm pretty sure that's what it is ;-;


----------



## PeeBraiin

Saw a cake go for 1000 tbt


----------



## Skyfall

Universaljellyfish said:


> Saw a cake go for 1000 tbt



Would u (or somebody else) give me a link for this?  I tried and couldnt find it.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I could try and find it. I forgot to say I sold a swirl for 2.1k.


----------



## PeeBraiin

It was on pepper's thread  she is selling it for 1k


----------



## Dinosaurz

Universaljellyfish said:


> It was on pepper's thread  she is selling it for 1k



Yes but no one brought it right?
Because then it doesn't count.


----------



## toddishott

I bought a cake for 200tbt


----------



## PeeBraiin

Oooh okay! Thanks c:

Also bought an emerald for 300tbt


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold 2 red candies for 160 and 2 yellow candies for 55


----------



## pandapples

Bought cake for 200


----------



## Dinosaurz

Brought 3 cakes for 750 total from Muray, he has a boatload lol


----------



## lizzy541

a lot of people bought cakes from murray for 250 each.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold red candy for 90tbt and bought like 3 cakes for 250 each


----------



## uwuzumakii

Traded a popsicle for two cakes and a compliment, hope this helps!


----------



## N e s s

Bump, also subbing this thread.


----------



## PeeBraiin

SinisterMark sold a popsicle for 3k


----------



## Miily




----------



## Aragorn

I bought one cake for 350 and 2 for 250 each


----------



## misspiggy95

I bought an ice cream swirl for 1.7k


----------



## Bunnybea

bought April birthstone for 300 tbt


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for price updates everyone, updating OP now.


----------



## Shimmer

I sold my pink letter for 950tbt. c:


----------



## Jacob

Shimmer said:


> I sold my pink letter for 950tbt. c:



Can confirm

Sold a green candy for 245


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I bought the Peach for 1.3k


----------



## OreoTerror

Bought a Popsicle for 2.5k


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a cherry for 450


----------



## pandapples

Bought cherry 335


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Sholee

auctioned a popsicle at 2.8K


----------



## toddishott

Bump


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bump!


----------



## Miharu

Bought a popsicle for 2k tbt! (*?ω｀*)


----------



## Miharu




----------



## toddishott

Sold 6 cake for 300tbt each, sold a blue balloon for 1ktbt and sold a pear for 25tbt!


----------



## Skyfall

Bumping!  Thanks everyone for price updates while I was on vacation.  

Also, there appears to be 2 additional users that have popped up who have weird doll, making for a total of now 5 in circulation.  Thanks to all who have been pm'ing me with hints!

Updating OP with slightly new ranges...


----------



## faith93

Hello, I am new in this... I'd like to know what do I need collectibles for...I still didn't understand...


----------



## Skyfall

faith93 said:


> Hello, I am new in this... I'd like to know what do I need collectibles for...I still didn't understand...



They are purely for decoration and personalizing your profile.  They don't serve a purpose, like a username change or changing the color of your title, etc.  There just for fun.


----------



## faith93

Ok... thanks for the reply!!


----------



## Naekoya

bump! :3


----------



## Miele

toddishott said:


> Sold 6 cake for 300tbt each, sold a blue balloon for 1ktbt and sold a pear for 25tbt!


Can confirm with the blue balloon 
Also bought a togepi egg for 1.5K tbt


----------



## Sholee

bumpsss


----------



## Miily




----------



## Jacob

Saw 2 blue houses go for 700 tbt each.


----------



## OreoTerror

Bought an icecream swirl for 2.1k


----------



## misspiggy95

OreoTerror said:


> Bought an ice-cream swirl for 2.1k


can confirm


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Kitty2201

Aw I sold my Popsicle and icecream swirl for 1.2K each. I should have looked around first


----------



## Cadbberry

bought a cherry for 350


----------



## Skyfall

bumpers


----------



## Miily

i bought 4 yellow candies for 60 tbt each


----------



## Jacob

gonna bump this!


----------



## Cam1

Jacob_lawall said:


> Saw 2 blue houses go for 700 tbt each.


Blue houses as in Cyan or Dark Blue? Cause if its Dark Blue then that is a major price drop


----------



## Jacob

Cam said:


> Blue houses as in Cyan or Dark Blue? Cause if its Dark Blue then that is a major price drop



Cyan house, sorry


----------



## Skyfall

Jacob_lawall said:


> Cyan house, sorry



No worries, I understood it as such.    But thank you for the clarification.


----------



## OreoTerror

Bought an ice cream swirl for 2k.


----------



## toddishott

Bump


----------



## OreoTerror

Bought another swirl for 2k. c:


----------



## Miharu

Sold a pink house for 800tbt! c:


----------



## Naekoya

bump! c:


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

And bump


----------



## Jacob

Bump.


----------



## Naekoya

bought a Peach for 1.7k c:


----------



## Miily




----------



## Miily




----------



## Jacob

sold 1 ice cream swirl for 2.05k and 1 for 1.95k and a yellow candy.


----------



## pandapples

Bought 2 cakes for 250. Saw 2 other cakes also sold for 250


----------



## sinistermark

sold a cake for 400.


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you kindly for all the updates, and bump!


----------



## Jacob

I sold an ice cream swirl for 1,800 btb + 1 red and 1 yellow candy.

With the traders permission, I sold the red candy for 125 bells and the yellow candy for 45 bells!


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Jacob

Sold a cherry for 350, 2 cherries for 400 and 1 cherry for 450.


----------



## Corrie

Bump!


----------



## Sholee

bumpsss


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you everyone for price updates and bumps!


----------



## pandapples

Bought red candy 100 tbt


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for price updates everyone (and for some reason my "like"/"thank you" button won't work?  Hmm.)  Anyways, thank you.


----------



## Jacob

Skyfall said:


> Thanks for price updates everyone (and for some reason my "like"/"thank you" button won't work?  Hmm.)  Anyways, thank you.



Mine hasn't been working either. I believe you are the 4th person who I have seen with it being broken!

I hope something gets resolved


----------



## toddishott

Bought a light blue house collectable for 700tbt


----------



## Shimmer

toddishott said:


> Bought a light blue house collectable for 700tbt



Can confirm!


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks you two!  

@ Jacob, glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Jacob

Prayers that they do not release a party popper at New Years, that would be a waste of tbt if I can get my hands on one..


----------



## Skyfall

Jacob_lawall said:


> Prayers that they do not release a party popper at New Years, that would be a waste of tbt if I can get my hands on one..



I know, right?  Last year I sold mine a few months before new years thinking, well, maybe I can get my hands on one during a restock.  Nope!  None were released!  

It's always a crap-shoot.  I paid 5000 btb once for a blue candy because they were that rare.  At the time.  Now, not so rare.  *shrugs*  It's all a gamble.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

September birthstone is sold out...? 

Not sure if that makes it any rarer since now the only way to get it is by someone else, when before you would just have to wait for it.


----------



## Jacob

The Hidden Owl said:


> September birthstone is sold out...?
> 
> Not sure if that makes it any rarer since now the only way to get it is by someone else, when before you would just have to wait for it.



There was a glitch with the system, so I believe they are only down temporarily


----------



## piichinu

are june birthstones a scarcity or something


----------



## Miharu

Sold an Ice Cream Swirl for 2k tbt!


----------



## toddishott

Miharu said:


> Sold an Ice Cream Swirl for 2k tbt!



Can confirm!


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you guys!

@ piichinu, no, I don't think birthstones are "rare", they come up for sale with regularity.


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## OreoTerror

Bought a popsicle for 2.5k. c:


----------



## Libra

Good to know this guide still exists. I'll probably be selling a few collectibles since I've decided I'm finally going to work on my town again and I can use the TBT/BTB! ^_^


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks everyone!  Updating OP


----------



## Jacob

Not important but I sold 8 pears at 20 tbt each.


----------



## Skyfall

It's always important!  And thank you.


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Jacob

finna bump


----------



## mogyay

i bought a pink house for 1250! i've always wanted to post on here


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you so much for updates everyone!


----------



## roseflower

Bought a blue candy for 1250 TBT.


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Naekoya

sold a cake for 350tbt. thank you!


----------



## Miily

bump


----------



## Jacob

And bump


----------



## toddishott

Bought a Light Blue House for 800tbt earlier


----------



## Defranco

bought a green candy for 250


----------



## Jacob

bought green and blue balloon balloons, 1.5k each.


----------



## Jacob

Also bought a july birthstone for 500.


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Miily

i bought cake for 300 tbt


----------



## Sholee

bumpsss


----------



## Heyden

bought 2 green candies for 450 ;P


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Jacob

bought me a lil choco cake for 3k


----------



## JeffreyAC

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?322652-SOLD-OUT

Cake 50TBT
Orange 40TBT
Pear 15TBT


----------



## Jacob

bought a lil peach from my best bud naekoya for 1550 tbt


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Skyfall

And thanks everyone for the bumps.  Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Miharu




----------



## Miharu




----------



## Skyfall

Thanks Miharu for all the bumps!  (And bump.)


----------



## toddishott

Sold a Cyan House for 700tbt earlier!


----------



## Jacob

Bump


----------



## Witch

Bumpy c:


----------



## RainCrossing

Oh my gosh! The recent market prices are so expensive and unfair D:


----------



## ZetaFunction

RainCrossing said:


> Oh my gosh! The recent market prices are so expensive and unfair D:



^ This.

The rich are just getting richer and the poor poorer (I feel ashamed haha!  All of my valuable collectibles I bought super cheap before the inflation went nuts)

Bumpy


----------



## Heyden

I hope they release Candy this year and at the same time I hope they don't because I want something new, but I want more green Candy ;(


----------



## Jacob

Haydenn said:


> I hope they release Candy this year and at the same time I hope they don't because I want something new, but I want more green Candy ;(



I'm hoping for an orange candy but prolly not

and bump


----------



## Skyfall

RainCrossing said:


> Oh my gosh! The recent market prices are so expensive and unfair D:



Believe it or not but the recent prices are actually quite low!  There was a time when blue candies were 5000 btb easy, and a yellow feather went for 10,000 plus, so, on the whole things have come down.  

But yes, for those just starting out, its tough.  The peeps who were actively collecting btb in the beginning of the inflation had an advantage, and those who had the means to sell game codes also had an advantage too.  

But there are always times when collectible prices dip, so you just have to bide your time.


----------



## Witch

bumpy c:


----------



## Sholee

Skyfall said:


> Believe it or not but the recent prices are actually quite low!  There was a time when blue candies were 5000 btb easy, and a yellow feather went for 10,000 plus, so, on the whole things have come down.
> 
> But yes, for those just starting out, its tough.  The peeps who were actively collecting btb in the beginning of the inflation had an advantage, and those who had the means to sell game codes also had an advantage too.
> 
> But there are always times when collectible prices dip, so you just have to bide your time.



During that time, it was also feasible to buy forum bells at a reasonable IG rate. Now 20mil+ for 100 forum bells? that's insane.


----------



## Miharu

Bought a candy set for 1.4k! (*?ω｀*)


----------



## Jacob

I bought a blue balloon for 1.3k


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Miharu

Sold a popsicle for 1.5k B]


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bump


----------



## Peter

bought a Togepi Egg for 1.7k! finally!


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## toddishott

Bought a September Birthstone for 350tbt earlier!


----------



## Jacob

Sold a cherry for 400


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Skyfall

thank you for all the bumps!


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Skyfall

THank you for all the bumps!


----------



## Miily




----------



## Miharu

Team Popsicle just purchased a popsicle for 1.6k!


----------



## Damniel

Snagged a pink house for 800tbt!


----------



## Jacob

got me a lil cherry 350


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you for updates and bumps!


----------



## Skyfall

bumpers


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuuuuump


----------



## uwuzumakii

Sold a cake recently for 230.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Bump, also, what about the Mote of Flames and the new HHD collectible?


----------



## Jacob

BluePikachu47 said:


> Bump, also, what about the Mote of Flames and the new HHD collectible?



The guide only displays collectibles that are giftable


----------



## Sholee

bumpp


----------



## Miily

Halloween is cooooooming


----------



## Skyfall

Jacob_lawall said:


> The guide only displays collectibles that are giftable



Yes!  I'm continuing Lassy's tradition of keeping track of only trade-able collectibles.  

And everyone, as always, thanks kindly for the bumps and price updates.


----------



## Sholee

bumpsssssssssss


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Cadbberry

Sold two red candies for 150


----------



## Cadbberry

Also two cakes for 300 a piece


----------



## Skyfall

Thank u so much for updats, and bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a Yellow candy for 55 tbt


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## Jacob

Saw January birthstone go for 900 tbt, and another January go for 1k (it may have been gifted tho)


----------



## piichinu

Jacob_lawall said:


> Saw January birthstone go for 900 tbt, and another January go for 1k (it may have been gifted tho)



eh would this count because both of us wanted one super badly and offered way more than what it was worth


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Skyfall

piichinu said:


> eh would this count because both of us wanted one super badly and offered way more than what it was worth



Hi guys - 

THanks for the price updates and also, explaining what was driving the increase.  

I'm actually going to report it just "as is".  I don't want this guide to be dictated by my opinion but by actual data from the marketplace.  If, over time, people are only willing to pay 300-500 for a birthstone, then the 900, and 1000 "aberrations" will just drop off range.  For now, that's what the market is.  

(And as a random FYI, there was a time when birthstones went in the 1000-2000 BTB range because it was really uncertain whether they would repeat in cycle.  So anything can happen, really...)


----------



## Cadbberry

i sold a cherry for 425


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Heyden

bump


----------



## Jacob

traded a swirl for:

red candy
yellow candy
Blue candy
Cherry
Cake


----------



## Cadbberry

I sold 4 red candies for 160 each


----------



## Skyfall

And bump!


----------



## Jacob

bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Thank u for all the bumps!  And bump...


----------



## pandapples

Bought a cake for 280!

edit: and another 2 for 200 each


----------



## LethalLulu

Sold a green feather for 2k


----------



## Shimmer

Bought a white cake for 240TBT!


----------



## Jacob

sold Red candy for 125


----------



## Miharu

Auctioned off a swirl for 1.8k tbt!


----------



## toddishott

Bought a Togepi egg for 1.2ktbt


----------



## Peter

bought a popsicle for 1.4K c:


----------



## BunnyFox

Why isn't this stickied lol?


----------



## Skyfall

And thank you for all the price updates, updating OP... and bump!

@ Blackjack... beats me!  I always thought it was useful, when Lassy was running it to.  *shrugs*


----------



## Jacob

Traded a cake for a green candy w @haydenn


----------



## Shimmer

Bought a white cake for 200tbt!


----------



## Miharu

Sold another swirl for 1.8k tbt!


----------



## Araie

I bought a cake for 250 TBT!


----------



## Cadbberry

Bought a red and yellow candy for 200


----------



## Miharu

Saw someone sell a september birthstone for 450 tbt!


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Miharu

Sold a swirl for 1.7k tbt!


----------



## Shimmer

Purchased a pear for 25TBT.


----------



## pandapples

Peach & cherry for 1750 TBT


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a red candy for 160 and 2 cakes for 360


----------



## Jacob

Sold a red candy for 150


----------



## pandapples

Bought Oct birthstone for 190 3 days ago (just remembered @_@)


----------



## Shimmer

Also purchased a cake for 325TBT and a yellow candy for 55TBT


----------



## Sholee

BUMPP


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you everyone for the bumps!


----------



## Miily

boop


----------



## Kristen

I traded a September birthstone for a green candy


----------



## Miharu

Bought a waluigi egg for 1.7k tbt c:


----------



## Shimmer

Sold a yellow candy for 55TBT!


----------



## jiny

Shimmer said:


> Sold a yellow candy for 55TBT!



Bought a yellow candy for 55tbt!


----------



## Kristen

sold a cake for 350tbt!


----------



## Shimmer

stargate said:


> sold a cake for 350tbt!



Can confirm!


----------



## Campy

Bump!


----------



## BunnyFox

Bought an Icecream swirl for 1,400 about a week ago


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks everyone for price updates and bumps... and bump!


----------



## toddishott

Sold an Ice Cream Swirl for 1.7ktbt


----------



## Shimmer

Bought a cake at 300TBT!


----------



## toddishott

Sold a Light Blue House for 700tbt


----------



## Cadbberry

Bought a choco cake for 3k


----------



## Witch

bumpy


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bought a cake for 200 TBT


----------



## Miily

boop


----------



## Skyfall

And again, thx for all the bumps!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Witch

bumpy c:


----------



## Dinosaurz

Brought two red candy for 150 and two yellow for 50


----------



## Araie

Oh, this is a bit late, haha; I bought one Valentines Rose for 60 TBT.


----------



## toddishott

I bought an apple for 1.4ktbt


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for all the price updates, everyone!  Please keep them coming.  When a restock happens, the market starts to fluctuate rapidly, so the more data the better.  I look at this board every day, several times a day, but sometimes thing happen too fast even for me.


----------



## Jacob

I sold a peach for 1.6k


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a yellow for 65 and 71


----------



## Dinosaurz

Traded an Apple for a Popsicle.


----------



## boujee

Sold an apple for 2.3k


----------



## Aesthetic

o ya i sold an apple for 2.2k


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold 6 yellow candies for 80 tbt


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold another yellow for 100


----------



## mintellect

I might consider selling my candies, the green is worth more than I thought it would.


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a cherry for 450


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Maruchan

Hullo: Bought the Pink & Light Blue House for 1750.
One (freshly picked 10/10/15 lol) Cherry for 450.
3 x Green Candies for 1350. 
Thank you! C:


----------



## Witch

bumpy c:

_I think prices of candies collectibles could rise after this Halloween, as they seem harder to buy by this year than in previous years .... or that's my feeling..._


----------



## Shimmer

That increase to the candies though. Wow.


----------



## Kristen

Sold 3 yellow candies for 240 and one green candy for 330


----------



## Damniel

Bump


----------



## King Dorado

I bought 3 cakes for 300 tbt each.


----------



## Witch

bumpy c:


----------



## Jacob

Sold a chocolate cake for 3k

1 cyan letter for 720
4 cyan letters for 750


----------



## Azza

Jacob_lawall said:


> Sold a chocolate cake for 3k
> 
> 1 cyan letter for 720
> 4 cyan letters for 750



I think someone got ripped off or a really good bargain?


----------



## Maruchan

*B*ought a fresh 10-10-15 Peach just now for 1550

*U*nsure if the date on it makes a difference (probably not lol)

*M*aybe it's just me thinking that a special date stamp would be a bit more valuable XD

*P*ardon me gotta run now & thanks!


----------



## aleshapie

Maruchan said:


> *B*ought a fresh 10-10-15 Peach just now for 1550
> 
> *U*nsure if the date on it makes a difference (probably not lol)
> 
> *M*aybe it's just me thinking that a special date stamp would be a bit more valuable XD
> 
> *P*ardon me gotta run now & thanks!



NICE!


----------



## BunnyFox

Maruchan said:


> *B*ought a fresh 10-10-15 Peach just now for 1550



Thanks for that


----------



## matt

Looks like the yellow candy is going up by 20tbt each year.


----------



## Jacob

Azza said:


> I think someone got ripped off or a really good bargain?



Actually those prices correspond to guide, but the person who got the choco cake got it for the lower end so she got a good bargain


----------



## Skyfall

And again, thx everyone for price updates (and those coming in by PM too), as well as bumps!


----------



## Shimmer

I sold 4 regular cakes for 340TBT each!


----------



## PeeBraiin

got a cherry for about 450 (mostly through vms and pms)


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Damniel

Bump


----------



## toddishott

Bump Sold an Apple for 1.6ktbt, 2 Cherries for 400tbt and 2 Yellow Candies for 100tbt for a total of 2.6ktbt


----------



## Jacob

bump!


----------



## Damniel

>bump<


----------



## Fantasyrick

Got a free blue house from piichinu ^^


----------



## Maruchan

Happily adopted a full Candy Set for 1850 BTB. Thank you! C:

EDIT: Ooops sorry forgot to mention that I also adopted 4x Yellow Candies for 360 BTB.


----------



## Araie

Bump!


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bought a regular easter egg --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for 450


----------



## Damniel

Bump


----------



## Damniel

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bought another eggy --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for 300 TBT ^^


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bump!


----------



## Damniel

Sold a Peach for 1.5K.


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers


----------



## cornimer

Bump!


----------



## Damniel

Bought a Popsicle for 1,501 bells.


----------



## Cadbberry

Call me Daniel said:


> Bought a Popsicle for 1,501 bells.



500 and one bell XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a red candy for 180


----------



## Azza

Bump.


----------



## Skyfall

THank you for all price updates and bumps!


----------



## Araie

Bump for you!


----------



## Cadbberry

Saw a peach sell for 1.2


----------



## Skyfall

And as always, price updates and bumps appreciated.


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Cadbberry

sold a red candy for 180


----------



## pandapples

Bought green 350 and sold red 100~


----------



## jiny

bump


----------



## pandapples

Sold cherry 400


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a red candy for 180 and 2 yellows for 90


----------



## boujee

Oh yeah 
I sold a red feather to my ride or die Jacob for 1,650 tbt


----------



## Jacob

Sold a cherry for 300 



Gamzee said:


> Oh yeah
> I sold a red feather to my ride or die Jacob for 1,650 tbt



Can confirm


----------



## Skyfall

And thanks everyone...


----------



## Skyfall

bump


----------



## Ichigo.

sold red candy for 130


----------



## Jacob

bought blue feather for 1.6k


----------



## Shimmer

Sold a red candy for 150tbt!


----------



## toddishott

Shimmer said:


> Sold a red candy for 150tbt!



Can confirm!


----------



## alicerulez

Bought a green candy for 450 c:


----------



## Miharu

Bought a Regular Easter Egg for 300 tbt and another one for 500 tbt!~ Also saw one being bought for 300 tbt!

(Traded my Waluigi Egg for a Peach too! XD )


----------



## Miharu




----------



## Frjck

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks everyone for bumps and updates.


----------



## Cadbberry

sold 2 yellows for 100, 2 reds for 180, 2 cakes for 350, and bought a cake for 250


----------



## toddishott

I've sold so far 8 Yellow Candies for 60tbt each


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a red for 200 and a yellow for 100


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you everyone, and bump!


----------



## toddishott

Sold 15 Yellow Candies for 60tbt each


----------



## Shimmer

Sold a cake for 285TBT!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought ice cream swirl for 1.4k tbt :3


----------



## piichinu

sold 7 yellow candies for 100 tbt each


----------



## Miharu

Saw a Togepi Egg go for 1750 c:


----------



## toddishott

I bought an Ice Cream Swirl in an auction for 1.2ktbt


----------



## Skyfall

And bumpers!


----------



## Libra

Miharu said:


> Saw a Togepi Egg go for 1750 c:



LOL, yeah, that was me, so this is correct.

I also sold a Yoshi for 3,500 TBT.


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for update everyone!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought a light blue house for 600 tbt ^_^


----------



## toddishott

Sold 8 Red candies for 100tbt and 1 red candy for 150tbt


----------



## Jacob

sold a pokeball for 1 yellow feather and 2 toy hammers


----------



## Lassy

Good job on keeping up the guide 

What I sold:
* 2 green ballons for 2.5k BTB
* May stone 350 BTB
* Blue candy 1k


----------



## Aesthetic

bought a green feather for 1.6k from lassy


----------



## Shinigamii

Bought の house for 10 k c:


----------



## toddishott

Bought a Waluigi Egg for 1.5k tbt!


----------



## Fantasyrick

bought a cake for 250!


----------



## tearypastel

bought a cake for 250 + a red candy for 100


----------



## pandapples

Bought pink house 1k!


----------



## Sleepi

Bought light blue house for 600 TBT


----------



## tearypastel

bought yellow candy for 100 c:


----------



## Toot

I sold a cake for 300 and う for 1,500.


----------



## piichinu

I bought a togepi egg for 1.5k


----------



## Jacob

Lots of sales this morning, sold red candy for 100 tbt and bought a Cyan house for 690 tbt.


----------



## alicerulez

Bought a blue candy for 1k tbt
Bump for this thread too c:


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought a green candy for 400 tbt :3


----------



## Miily

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Wow, I was busy IRL for one day and boom... the market exploded!  I'm almost having trouble keeping up, so price updates and bumps really appreciated today.  Thanks guys!


----------



## N e s s

Snagged a September birthstone for 100 Tbt!


----------



## Heyden

Sold 3 green candies for 400 each
Bought a Party Popper for 5k


----------



## cornimer

Bump!  c:


----------



## toddishott

Bought a popsicle for 1.5ktbt


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bump


----------



## Cadbberry

sold a yellow candy for 80 tbt


----------



## Cadbberry

Traded one of my peaches for a pink house


----------



## Heyden

Bump


----------



## Witch

bumpy c:


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for all price updates and bumps!


----------



## Araie

Bump!


----------



## Heyden

bump


----------



## pandapples

Sold red candy for 150


----------



## Hermione Granger

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers!


----------



## Jacob

bump


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuump


----------



## toddishott

Sold a Waluigi egg for 1.3ktbt!


----------



## Heyden

Sold Green Balloon for 2k
Also got maximum offers at 1.6kk and 1.8k if that helps at all


----------



## sej

I sold a red feather for 1.5k TBT and I bought a blue candy for 1.1k TBT


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you for all price updates!


----------



## Miharu

Sold two peaches for 1.4k each!


----------



## ZetaFunction

ninja'd xD


----------



## Maruchan

Miharu said:


> Sold two peaches for 1.4k each!



Indeed! and now I need that one last Peach


----------



## Miharu

Sold another peach to Maruchan for 1.3k ;D


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a peach to toot for 1.4k


----------



## Maruchan

Miharu said:


> Sold another peach to Maruchan for 1.3k ;D



Butt Fruits Combo achieved ✧٩(ˊωˋ*)و✧ Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought an ice cream swirl from Horus for 1k tbt ^_^


----------



## Toot

Bought the new Pumpkin Cupcake for 900 BTB.


----------



## pandapples

Bought green candy 100


----------



## Skyfall

Bumpers (also won't update the price of the new collectibles until I see at least 3 sales, least the guide influence the market unintentionally.)


----------



## Cadbberry

Bought the voodoo doll for 500


----------



## Sunday_Rose

Sold a voodoo doll for 500 and an ancient candle for 1,500 ^-^


----------



## toadsworthy

Bought an ancient candle for 1500... so no one else would get it! oh, but she beat me to it lol!


----------



## Cadbberry

Bought a candle for 500


----------



## HMCaprica

I don't know what the break down would be but just bought all 3 of the 'Spell'ecticles for 3.5k so i guess that would be the high end of things.


----------



## toadsworthy

I also bought a second candle for 800


----------



## Maruchan

Hi: Bought a Voodoo Doll for 1000. Thank you! C:

*Big Fat Edit: * Bought 2x Voodoo Dolls for 1000 each.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bought a voodoo doll for 1.1k


----------



## N e s s

These new collectibles are insane, out for less than a day and their selling like hot cakes.

Bought a pear for 10 btb, sold a red candy for 75, and 3 yellows for 150!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sold a red candy for 180


----------



## Maruchan

*spend a healthy bunch of BTB so that I would be eligible to post in this thread* 

Let's see...bought 3x Voodoo Dolls at 1000 each. 
Then Voodoo Doll + Pumpkin Cupcake at 2500 total. Thank you! C:


----------



## toadsworthy

Maruchan said:


> *spend a healthy bunch of BTB so that I would be eligible to post in this thread*
> 
> Let's see...bought 3x Voodoo Dolls at 1000 each.
> Then Voodoo Doll + Pumpkin Cupcake at 2500 total. Thank you! C:



your voodoo dolls look great


----------



## boujee

sold voodoo jr for 1k


----------



## Miharu

Sold my spare Voodoo Doll for 1k to Maruchan! <3 Also sold a popsicle for 1,650 tbt! <3


----------



## Jacob

sold all 3 of those hunnies for a chocolate cake


----------



## Skyfall

Everyone, really REALLY appreciate price updates.  I usually read every single buy and sell thread but tonight its so volatile, I am having trouble keeping up!

For those of you guys who are feeling sad/bad about the high prices, just keep in mind it usually fluxes this much right after initial release.  It may stay this high, or go higher.  

Or, just drop as more restocks happen, and/or as the rich people exit the market once they have all that they want.  (Keep in mind that some people just spend a lot of BTB so they can get back to their real life and/or to spare themselves the stress of trying to catch restocks, especially if their bank accounts are healthy)

Again, thanks everyone!  Updating OP now...


----------



## matt

Good job everyone   try raise your prices a little higher so value goes UP UP UP


----------



## Heyden

matt said:


> Good job everyone   try raise your prices a little higher so value goes UP UP UP



but with more restocks they will go DOWN DOWN DOWN
sorry not sorry


----------



## Miharu

Bought two Candles for 800tbt each <3


----------



## Maruchan

Yup, bought one Candle for 800 too ^^


----------



## Skyfall

matt said:


> Good job everyone   try raise your prices a little higher so value goes UP UP UP



I cant imagine these prices will hold.  The reality is, there is only a handful of people who have like spare 1-2k to drop without thinking too hard, and once those people are done with them, the prices should drop.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So also, some unsolicited advice?  

If you are going to sell (maybe you need to buy some art or something), sell earlier rather than later.  Like I said, you are now fighting the crowd to get to the finite number of buyers with lots of BTB.  You want to catch them before they are done buying.


----------



## Witch

New collectibles have planted some madness in this forum. Bumpy c:


----------



## pandapples

Sold cupcake for 1.3k last night


----------



## N e s s

I MIGHT sell my voodoo doll, but just maybe.


----------



## tsantsa

I'm unsure as to if i should sell them now while the price is kinda high, or risk waiting until the summer incase the price inflates.


----------



## Araie

ems said:


> I'm unsure as to if i should sell them now while the price is kinda high, or risk waiting until the summer incase the price inflates.



It most likely will, so that is why I am waiting. Oh, and uh.. 3 minute bump..?


----------



## cIementine

i'm considering selling one of mine so I can get more tbt to buy even more in the next restock, however it's unannounced and i'll probably miss it smh


----------



## Maruchan

Morning! Bought 4 Green Candies at 400 each last night.
Also I think I bought 2 more Voodoo Dolls at 1000 each. Thank you! C:


----------



## sej

I traded a blue candy for a voodoo doll!


----------



## jiny

I can't believe this inflation already.. They just came out yesterday, guys. Jeez.


----------



## roseflower

Sold a voodoo doll collectible for 900 TBT c:


----------



## Sunday_Rose

Sold a voodoo doll for 900


----------



## SharJoY

I sold an ancient candle and a voodoo doll for 600 each.

Bought a pumpkin cake for 1.5


----------



## Sunday_Rose

bought two cakes for 285 each


----------



## Dinosaurz

Traded a Popsicle for a candle and an voodoo doll


----------



## Maruchan

Bought another Voodoo Doll for 600. Thank you! C:


----------



## sej

Misti said:


> I sold an ancient candle and a voodoo doll for 600 each.
> 
> Bought a pumpkin cake for 1.5



These are reasonable prices


----------



## Kristen

sold a voodoo doll for 1k


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bought a green candy for 325 TBT -->


----------



## cIementine

I reckon they're (the spellectibles) going to inflate a little after this restock, but then deflate soon after. 
then in a month or so, they'll be soaring.


----------



## Cailey

just bought TWO candles for 400tbt, price is lowering.


----------



## lizzy541

sold a green candy for 300 a bit ago c:


----------



## matt

caileymichelle said:


> just bought TWO candles for 400tbt, price is lowering.



Blimey how'd you manage that that's a bargain


----------



## SharJoY

I bought two pumpkin cakes at 1500 and one at 1200 BTB.


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you all for price updates!


----------



## pandapples

Sold 3 cupcakes for 1k, 2 dolls for 800, and one candle for 800.


----------



## Jacob

sold a candle and voodoo doll for 200 tbt each


----------



## Heyden

Sold a candle for 900 and 300 a while ago


----------



## Shinigamii

sold 2 pumpkin cupcakes for 750 each


----------



## Kristen

Sold an ancient candle for 350tbt


----------



## Maruchan

Hello: Bought 2 Cupcakes for total of 2000, plus a Doll for 800. Thank you! C:


----------



## Skyfall

And bump.  For those of you not checking this guide madly (well, why would you, to be honest!), prices are fluxing like crazy on the spellectables.  They are down from yesterday.


----------



## pandapples

Sold candle for 500!


----------



## Cadbberry

Uhhh skyfall Voodoo Doll - price in the shop: 99 BTB - recent market price: 200 - 850 *k* BTB Just saw that error <3


----------



## Skyfall

Cadbberry said:


> Uhhh skyfall Voodoo Doll - price in the shop: 99 BTB - recent market price: 200 - 850 *k* BTB Just saw that error <3



Thank you, all corrections are welcomed!  (As you can tell, I've been trying to track prices as often as I can, and I'm starting to making typo mistakes).  

And as always, thank you for updates.  I'm still reading EVERY buy and sell thread, but it's hard, so I appreciate all help.


----------



## Cadbberry

Skyfall said:


> Thank you, all corrections are welcomed!  (As you can tell, I've been trying to track prices as often as I can, and I'm starting to making typo mistakes).
> 
> And as always, thank you for updates.  I'm still reading EVERY buy and sell thread, but it's hard, so I appreciate all help.



If I can help in any way let me know


----------



## Miharu

Sold a candle for 600tbt!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Lower prices >w< yay!


----------



## toddishott

Bought a pumpkin cupcake for 1ktbt and a candle for 600tbt and traded a ice cream swirl for a pumpkin cupcake!


----------



## Sap88

Sold Candle for 600TBT


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold a voodoo doll for 850c:


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks everyone for price updates!


----------



## matt

WHAT?! I wake up and find my cakes are no longer worth 2.5K :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sap88 said:


> Sold Candle for 600TBT



Nonono don't lower it make the value higher


----------



## Aesthetic

matt said:


> WHAT?! I wake up and find my cakes are no longer worth 2.5K :'(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nonono don't lower it make the value higher


----------



## Heyden

matt said:


> WHAT?! I wake up and find my cakes are no longer worth 2.5K :'(
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nonono don't lower it make the value higher



wow, desperate to resell for more money?


----------



## matt

Haydenn said:


> wow, desperate to resell for more money?



Maybe


----------



## Araie

matt said:


> Maybe



Just wait for about.. hm.. maybe next year or a month or two from now.. THEN see what it's like, haha.


----------



## boujee

Oh yeah 
I traded a voodoo doll and a candle for a Popsicle


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought a pink house for 950 tbt yesterday


----------



## Heyden

Sold two voodoos to friends for 100 each lol


----------



## ZetaFunction

Bump~


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought a cake for 230 tbt


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold a cake for 230tbt


----------



## SharJoY

I bought 3 pumpkin cakes for 2.8


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for updates everyone!

(And in case, you are wondering with what is happening with the lower end of the prices of spellectables, the very low end like "200"  has been averaged out since the last 3-5 sales have been higher then that range.  Also, I am not counting friend sales, like "100" since if they had not been friends, the market would have dictated a higher price.  So, in case you are wondering.   )


----------



## ZetaFunction

Sold a Voodoo Doll for 875 TBT --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- - - Post Merge - - -

Also bought a Red Candy earlier today (forgot to mention) at shop price 69 TBT! --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(thank you again Sej!!)


----------



## SharJoY

Bought 2 more pumpkin cakes for 800 each


----------



## toddishott

Misti said:


> Bought another pumpkin cake for 800



Can confirm


----------



## Maruchan

Bought a Pumpkin Cupcake for 950, and another Voodoo Doll for 800. Thank you! C:


----------



## Maruchan

Hello again:
Bought another 2015 Green Candy for 400 just now. 
They have special sentimental value to me because exactly this time last year, 
I obtained my very first 5xcombo of Green Candies, 
and was paying around 1000-1250 for each of them lol.
(just look at how exceptionally strong the gravity was on their pricing after that, huhuhuhu)


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I've sold 2 voodoo dolls for 600tbt each.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Do you think, that after the whole october mania is done with, the halloween collectibles prices are gonna flux back up? Not that I'm selling, but I was wondering if that'll happen. 

Also, idk if it helps, but traded an ice cream swirl for voodoo doll 6v6


----------



## Dinosaurz

Brought a candle for 200, traded a voodoo doll for a swirl


----------



## Coach

Sold a candle for 200 TBT


----------



## Skyfall

John Lennon said:


> Do you think, that after the whole october mania is done with, the halloween collectibles prices are gonna flux back up? Not that I'm selling, but I was wondering if that'll happen.
> 
> Also, idk if it helps, but traded an ice cream swirl for voodoo doll 6v6



It may, it may not, it's hard to tell.  Pops also sold for thousands initially, then got down to like 200, and then you couldn't give them away.  A year later, it's rebounded.

Yellow candies, believe it or not, also sold for a lot, but then it was brought back several times, making the price low.  

So, it's possible to flux back up.  The only thing is (and this is the real question all the time), will there be buyers in Nov.?  Maybe not, if all the high rollers who have the extra BTB are done collecting the 5 or 10 that they want.  

(And then some unsolicited analysis?  The prices are being driven by 3, maybe 5 people who have a lot of BTB to spare.  If you read every single freakin' buy and sell thread as well as all the updates and report backs on this thread (as I do), it's easy to see this pattern.  (And of course, I KNOW all of them!) But, they won't buy forever.  At some point, they will achieve the line-up they want, then, they will go away.)

It all depends on how many are released tomorrow, also.  

And of course, it depends on how long you want to hold.  If you hold for a few months, maybe a year, it could come back then too.  Especially if this turns into a one time collectible.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bought ancient candle for 250


----------



## Kristen

I sold 6 red candies for 90tbt each, and traded a pumpkin cupcake + 200tbt for an ice cream swirl


----------



## Miharu

Bought 3 ancient candles for 200 tbt each!


----------



## Cadbberry

sold a green candy for 400


----------



## Dinosaurz

Brought a blue ballon for 250


----------



## Skyfall

Slammint said:


> Brought a blue ballon for 250



Wow congrats!


----------



## Maruchan

Hello: Bought a Voodoo Doll from a friend for 500 <3
After the 1st & 2nd Restock that happened about 4.5 hrs ago, bought 2 more Voodoo Dolls for 450 each~~
*thinks* ...followed by 5 Red Candies for 90 each?
Then a Cherry for 300. Thank you! C:

On an unrelated side note, The Goddess of Restocks _finally_ noticed me this afternoon:
Grabbed a hearty number of Pumpkin Cupcakes, 
just in time for the Spoopy Saturday!!

Now, I can get back to real life, and be done with the chasing & waiting lol. 
Until next time, that is.

←～（o ｀▽? )oΨ
* ❤ Wishing everyone a fantastic Halloween!!!!! ❤*


----------



## Kristen

Maruchan said:


> Hello: Bought a Voodoo Doll from a friend for 500 <3
> After the 1st & 2nd Restock that happened about 4.5 hrs ago, bought 2 more Voodoo Dolls for 450 each~~
> *thinks* ...followed by 5 Red Candies for 90 each?
> Then a Cherry for 300. Thank you! C:
> 
> On an unrelated side note, The Goddess of Restocks _finally_ noticed me this afternoon:
> Grabbed a hearty number of Pumpkin Cupcakes,
> just in time for the Spoopy Saturday!!
> 
> Now, I can get back to real life, and be done with the chasing & waiting lol.
> Until next time, that is.
> 
> ←～（o ｀▽? )oΨ
> * ❤ Wishing everyone a fantastic Halloween!!!!! ❤*



can confirm the red candies, those were from me


----------



## Miharu

Bought another candle for 200tbt! c:


----------



## Kristen

I love that the price of the blue balloon has plummeted because one person (that I know of) sold theirs for 250tbt and I am totally trying to take advantage of this


----------



## Sap88

I don't think the price of the blue balloon should go down as the seller didn't know about prices, and unknowingly sold it for 250TBT. The person just asked what collectible of mine would be 250TBT, and sold her balloon because she believed that it was worth that much. Since that was just one person, I don't think the price for it to drop that low.


----------



## Cadbberry

Sap88 said:


> I don't think the price of the blue balloon should go down as the seller didn't know about prices, and unknowingly sold it for 250TBT. The person just asked what collectible of mine would be 250TBT, and sold her balloon because she believed that it was worth that much. Since that was just one person, I don't think the price for it to drop that low.



I agree with sap that was a drastic dump in price due to a sale


----------



## Skyfall

stargate said:


> I love that the price of the blue balloon has plummeted because one person (that I know of) sold theirs for 250tbt and I am totally trying to take advantage of this



Yeah... About that.  

I always write up exactly whats happening in the marketplace but you have to make sure to keep perspective.  I saw that thread and it seems the person selling either didnt care about getting the max or just took pity on the person buying.  Just because one sale happened that low doesnt mean other people will let it go for that low.  

So, its either the beginning of a trend, ie everyone will start selling at the low end, or its an abberration that will just get averaged out over time.  Only time will tell.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(My feeling is its an aberration, not the beginning of a pattern.  I dont trust one low or one high until i see at least 3 in a row...)


----------



## Jacob

say no one sells a blue balloon that low again, how many would need to be sold at around 1k for it to change to 1k-1.5k?

or would it go to 250 - 1k?


----------



## Heyden

The person sold her blue balloon for 250 TBT because she wanted it fast for a username change, I say leave it how it is, unless others will sell for the same price which is highly unlikely


----------



## Skyfall

Buddy said:


> say no one sells a blue balloon that low again, how many would need to be sold at around 1k for it to change to 1k-1.5k?
> 
> or would it go to 250 - 1k?



That's a good question.  Usually, what i do is strictly take the last 3 to 5 sales to give the range.  That way you can exercise your own judgement as to how to price a sale or what price you should consider when buying (what the ball park is).

However, in cases like this, i tend to phase it out faster then later.  So, when you see a range like 250 - 1k, you might think the prices are all over the range while the reality is, they actually all clustering at 1k and the 250 is very unusual.

Hmm.  You got me thinking.  Maybe i need to come up with a way to let people know when something is an unusual sale.  I gotta think about how to organize that.


----------



## Kristen

Skyfall said:


> Yeah... About that.
> 
> I always write up exactly whats happening in the marketplace but you have to make sure to keep perspective.  I saw that thread and it seems the person selling either didnt care about getting the max or just took pity on the person buying.  Just because one sale happened that low doesnt mean other people will let it go for that low.
> 
> So, its either the beginning of a trend, ie everyone will start selling at the low end, or its an abberration that will just get averaged out over time.  Only time will tell.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (My feeling is its an aberration, not the beginning of a pattern.  I dont trust one low or one high until i see at least 3 in a row...)



Yeah. I don't think it should have gone that low but when I saw the guide price go that low I actually laughed omg. Who knows what'll happen? I know Universaljellyfish is trying it and I am too, so if we get them then you can trust the pattern 

I feel like since the high is 1.5k, people would rather get as much as they can for the collectible rather than sell it to those too broke to afford the max.


----------



## Sap88

Buddy said:


> say no one sells a blue balloon that low again, how many would need to be sold at around 1k for it to change to 1k-1.5k?
> 
> or would it go to 250 - 1k?



Don't quote me on this, but I think as long as 3-6 prices are sold there, and 2-3 are up to 1.5k, a change may be made. Especially an because I stand on my point earlier, and agree with Skyfall's opninion that it probably was abberation.Skyfall also said that she doesnt trust it until it's 3 in a row, so probably that XD

EDIT: Skyfall, you could have  seperate thing called unsual sales or something like that, or absolute minumum. I dunno XD


----------



## Zane

should I take one for the team and sell my Pok?ball for 200


----------



## Kristen

When I made a post buying it for 250, I actually wasn't expecting anyone to sell it for that low.

On how to organise it. maybe you could make a table or something? One column could be regular price ranges, another one could be abnormal ones.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> should I take one for the team and sell my Pok?ball for 200



yes sell it to me please


----------



## Heyden

Zane said:


> should I take one for the team and sell my Pok?ball for 200



to me, ok


----------



## Cadbberry

Zane said:


> should I take one for the team and sell my Pok?ball for 200



I will buyt it now


----------



## Sap88

Zane said:


> should I take one for the team and sell my Pok?ball for 200



TO ME!!! Sell it for 500 XD I'd buy it

To be brutally honest, it would actually suck, cause that'll bring the economy of TBT down. TBT is kinda like a Bell Boom ordinance that increases


----------



## Skyfall

Zane said:


> should I take one for the team and sell my Pok?ball for 200



You are going to start a riot with that kind of talk.


----------



## Kristen

Also, what about the 5 red candies I sold? You changed the price to be the same as what I sold, but all 5 of those sales were by me (that I know of anyway). Does that merit a change to the lowest price since most sell them for 100+ tbt?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> should I take one for the team and sell my Pok?ball for 200



no no i'll pay more than 500 sell to me

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I sold my pumpkin cupcake for 10tbt would that be the new low price for it


----------



## Heyden

Sap88 said:


> TO ME!!! Sell it for 500 XD I'd buy it
> 
> To be brutally honest, it would actually suck, cause that'll bring the economy of TBT down. TBT is kinda like a Bell Boom ordinance that increases



Well, you'd need like 3-5 people to do that, and the people who buy it will probably just inflate it, as if anyone would sell for 200 tho, I wouldn't at least haha


----------



## Skyfall

Wow good questions today, thx!

So, i am going to explain my methods in more detail.  Things like blue feathers, pokeballs, come up so rarely the price range you see is about the last 3-5 sales.

Things like yellow candies are being traded at such a high volume, what you see is probably the last 10.  So, things at sell a lot is going to have more sales within that range.  

Yeah, its totally not an exact science.  For example, purple feather, the last few sales were in the tens of thousands.  I am pretty sure, though, you could not get those prices this week.  The people who can afford that range, by and large, have them already so, it would probably go lower.  My guess.


----------



## Sap88

Haydenn said:


> Well, you'd need like 3-5 people to do that, and the people who buy it will probably just inflate it, as if anyone would sell for 200 tho, I wouldn't at least haha



Who would even sell it in the first place. Well, actually, probably. I would keep mine forever though XD POKEMON, GOTTA CATH 'EM ALL! Anyway, that's true. but I saw that voodoo dolls are actually more popular than ancient candles (In quantity, not people). Why? How does this work?

EDIT:Ninja'd


----------



## Skyfall

Sap88 said:


> Who would even sell it in the first place. Well, actually, probably. I would keep mine forever though XD POKEMON, GOTTA CATH 'EM ALL! Anyway, that's true. but I saw that voodoo dolls are actually more popular than ancient candles (In quantity, not people). Why? How does this work?
> 
> EDIT:Ninja'd



I dont know either, but the pattern thats clear is that candles just arent selling.  There have been a few threads where no one offered and the candle did not sell.  

Voodoo dolls sell, but thats slowing a bit, but at least those threads are still getting biters.

The cupcakes, people seem to be holding onto them.  When they come up, they get snapped up.  However, let me say two things, i think there were about 3-4 people trying to get 10 for their lineup.  One person is done, maybe two... The others might still be going, but getting close to being done.  Once they exit, its uncertain the price will stay high.  Also, i saw one thread where the user had like 10 he or she was trying to sell, but no one was offering.  It was puzzling.


----------



## Heyden

Sap88 said:


> Who would even sell it in the first place. Well, actually, probably. I would keep mine forever though XD POKEMON, GOTTA CATH 'EM ALL! Anyway, that's true. but I saw that voodoo dolls are actually more popular than ancient candles (In quantity, not people). Why? How does this work?
> 
> EDIT:Ninja'd



Well, mods liked the candles better than the voodoo dolls, but lotsmof the community likes the doll more
or maybe I'm just inflating them because I have too much oops I'm giving extras to people anyway


----------



## Kristen

I think more people are selling than buying because they know there's going to be a restock tomorrow


----------



## Heyden

stargate said:


> I think more people are selling than buying because they know there's going to be a restock tomorrow



also true
they've had two small restocks so far (60 in each) and a minor small restock (40), so tomorrow will probably be a big/major restock, hopefully 200 of each or something crazy haha I sort of want moredolls oopss


----------



## Skyfall

stargate said:


> I think more people are selling than buying because they know there's going to be a restock tomorrow



Yes!  That is the big unknown.  How many more restocks?  Is Jubs going to flood the market tomorrow or is he going to just trickle out 30 at a time?  Will this come back next year or no?  The people hoarding, are they willing to hold for the long term or are they going to want to re-coup the $$$ they spent soon?  

Fun, right?  Well, it is with virtual currency and pixels.  Its stressful when its stocks and real money, lol.


----------



## Sap88

Haydenn said:


> also true
> they've had two small restocks so far (60 in each) and a minor small restock (40), so tomorrow will probably be a big/major restock, hopefully 200 of each or something crazy haha I sort of want moredolls oopss



I want 2 cupcakes, 1 candle and 1 voodoo doll, but my wallet is disagreeing. Also, we better start talking in the restocks thread instead of this XD. So I'm gonna copy and paste this to that thread.


----------



## Cailey

sold candles, 350 btb each~


----------



## Witch

Surprise to find threads looking to buy blue balloons by 250-300. Although it has been the case that someone has sold at this price, I think it is something unusual and really not its price. Is only my opinion.


----------



## Heyden

Witch said:


> Surprise to find threads looking to buy blue balloons by 250-300. Although it has been the case that someone has sold at this price, I think it is something unusual and really not its price. Is only my opinion.



The only reason why it was 250 was because she just wanted money urgently for a username change I believe..


----------



## Witch

Yes, for this reason I see illogical that the guide reflects the price of a sale that occurred on time. Something that happens rarely, should not be a reference point.


----------



## SharJoY

Cadbberry said:


> I agree with sap that was a drastic dump in price due to a sale



Sounds like she was taken advantage of


----------



## Cadbberry

I sold one candle for 550 and one green candy for 400


----------



## Maruchan

Misti said:


> Sounds like she was taken advantage of



It's a classic combination of the seller didn't know / didn't care, 
and buyer is keen and swift on taking advantage of that situation. 

There are at least two threads buying at 350, so it'd be fun to wait and see if anyone would knowingly sell at that asking price.
There are some very generous members on this forum, so never say never lol.

Anything is possible given enough time, and with the right environment (gawd I sounded like one of those Antiques Roadshow ppl) - 
no one would thought Weird Dolls would be *this* rare, or the Summer Beach Party Ice Cream & Popsicles would bounce back from (as Skyfall so nicely put it) "couldn't give them away" XD

Personally, I think any fair/contest collectibles should fetch a (much) higher price, since it's something that one has to 'earn' and quantities are usually limited. C:

P.S. For 'special/Unusual' sales like the "Incident of the Blue Balloon",
guess we can use a different color (with bold asterisk fonts?) to indicate that it's not a 'regular' one,
maybe even small spoilers underneath it to include a brief description of what happened, for references and all? 
Since these kind of sales are rare, I doubt it's something that needs updating on a reg basis.


----------



## Skyfall

These are good points.  Buddy pointed this out earlier too.  I'm going to change the OP to reflect that the 250 sale was unusual somehow.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I made sure that the seller knew it was a bad price for them.
I asked if they were sure and all, and they just didn't care.
It's a rare price I know, but i didn't scam them into it. I was just joking around and they said they didn't care.


----------



## Skyfall

Slammint said:


> I made sure that the seller knew it was a bad price for them.
> I asked if they were sure and all, and they just didn't care.
> It's a rare price I know, but i didn't scam them into it. I was just joking around and they said they didn't care.



Oh no, no, no one is suggesting you scammed them.  Trust me, this happens sometimes.  The person selling just doesn't care about maximizing.  

I've been the recipient of random good will, and also giver too.  I've sold WAY below market prices to newbies and people who just really wanted it because I just liked them.  They seemed like a nice person!

So, don't feel bad.  At all.  The debate is just over how do we present the data to reflect the market.  Accurately.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Skyfall said:


> Oh no, no, no one is suggesting you scammed them.  Trust me, this happens sometimes.  The person selling just doesn't care about maximizing.
> 
> I've been the recipient of random good will, and also giver too.  I've sold WAY below market prices to newbies and people who just really wanted it because I just liked them.  They seemed like a nice person!
> 
> So, don't feel bad.  At all.  The debate is just over how do we present the data to reflect the market.  Accurately.



Cool cool. I couldn't believe it myself too.
Thanks anyway xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Bought 2 yellow candies for 45


----------



## Shinylatias

Sold one of my voodoos for 900 c:


----------



## f11

about 150 stock was added to all three so maybe lower prices?


----------



## Heyden

Crys said:


> about 150 stock was added to all three so maybe lower prices?



The prices are still high though lol


----------



## Katelyn

Crys said:


> about 150 stock was added to all three so maybe lower prices?



The restocks don't really matter since Skyfall doesn't come up with the prices  It all depends on what people end up selling them for.


----------



## Skyfall

I agree, with 150 flooding the market the prices *should* go down.  Way down.  But I don't move the range until I see actual sales, just so people don't have grounds to say, you are controlling the market.  

So, true to form, I won't move it until I see reports and/or sales.  Which I think will happen in a flood *after* the second restock.  Checking threads now, though.


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold a cupcake for 725


----------



## Skyfall

Guys, just want to remind everyone that the "Guide" reflects the market, does not predict it.  So, the range that's there right now are what they sold for this morning and last night, but it will be *behind* the prices of tonight.  Especially since I won't be on until later tonight to see what's happened after second restock and to update.  

So if you are selling or buying in a few hours, be sure to scan the pages to see what the market is doing right now instead of blindly following the guide ranges.  Or, at least, read the last few pages of people reporting in prices to see what other people are buying and selling at to decide what to do.  

If I had to bet on it, after the market floods again tonight, the prices should be lower than the current range.


----------



## sej

I sold a pumpkin cupcake for 750 TBT!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Got a cupcake for 149tbt thanks misti!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Fantasyrick said:


> Got a cupcake got 149tbt thanks misti!



lucky i really need one xD


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sold a red candy for 200 tbt


----------



## EloquentElixir

Traded an Ancient Candle and Voodoo doll for a Pumpkin cake​


----------



## PeeBraiin

Got an ancient candle for 119tbt


----------



## Hermione Granger

I just saw another weird doll around, so I think it's upped to 4 people now


----------



## SharJoY

I bought a green candy for 340.


----------



## Fantasyrick

bought my last cupcake for cake + 400 TBT


----------



## EloquentElixir

Forgot I bought a green candy for 380 then sold it for 340 lmao
Oh well​


----------



## Fantasyrick

bought a doll for 100tbt+a candle


----------



## Heyden

Sold Candle for 200TBT


----------



## Kristen

sold a cupcake for 149tbt only because I accidentally got too many
and I sold a candle for 250tbt right before a big restock of spellectibles which is why my pricing was so low


----------



## Skyfall

I think I've caught up with prices, thanks for updates and those of you pm'ing me too.  Not as brisk of sales as I thought, maybe you all are waiting until dust settles before selling/buying?  

I think it's still fluxing, we'll see how the next few weeks play out!


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold multiple:
Voodoo doll-200 tbt
Ancient Candle- 220tbt
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ectibles-all-100tbt-over-original-price/page3


----------



## roseflower

Sold a voodoo doll for 200 TBT, to help me with my birthstone collection c;


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold a candle for 170


----------



## pandapples

Sold cupcake 750


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought a cupcake for 149 tbt ^_^
I was also given 2 for free even though I offered to pay (such kind generous souls ffff) ;v;


----------



## Fantasyrick

Botari1999 said:


> Bought a cupcake for 149 tbt ^_^
> I was also given 2 for free even though I offered to pay (such kind generous souls ffff) ;v;



yay,im so happy for u<3 so glad u got them finally!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Fantasyrick said:


> yay,im so happy for u<3 so glad u got them finally!


Ah ty! I'm glad you got your whole lineup of pumpkin cupcakes. ;u;


----------



## Fantasyrick

Botari1999 said:


> Ah ty! I'm glad you got your whole lineup of pumpkin cupcakes. ;u;



yea xD tyvm!


----------



## emolga

Botari1999 said:


> Bought a cupcake for 149 tbt ^_^
> I was also given 2 for free even though I offered to pay (such kind generous souls ffff) ;v;



that's awesome, congrats!


----------



## SharJoY

3 pumpkin cakes for 1350
4 voodoo dolls for 1000


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold a doll for 200


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

Bought A Voodoo Doll For 249TBT I Gave It To My Cosuin For Free Since Her Really Wanted It


----------



## jiny

Sold a cupcake for 500~


----------



## Nightmares

I swear those halloween ones were going for over 1k

- - - Post Merge - - -



OmgItsAbigail said:


> Bought A Voodoo Doll For 249TBT I Gave It To My Cosuin For Free Since Her Really Wanted It



That's Very Nice


----------



## jiny

L CocoaBean said:


> I swear those halloween ones were going for over 1k
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That's Very Nice



I think they changed it because some people were giving it for low prices since they were getting angry that they inflated that fast


----------



## Skyfall

Sugarella said:


> I think they changed it because some people were giving it for low prices since they were getting angry that they inflated that fast



Nope. Prices are never changed because people get angry or people think the price *should* be in a certain range. 

It's only changed to reflect market conditions. The prices are dropping because there are 650 of each spellectibles floating around and no one is willing to pay over 1000 for one anymore.  The prices you see reflect actual sales that happened

Simply put, this is all economics.


----------



## Fantasyrick

Skyfall said:


> Nope. Prices are never changed because people get angry or people think the price *should* be in a certain range.
> 
> It's only changed to reflect market conditions. The prices are dropping because there are 650 of each spellectibles floating around and no one is willing to pay over 1000 for one anymore.  The prices you see reflect actual sales that happened
> 
> Simply put, this is all economics.



^we will see what the prices will be in a few months xD


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sold a voodoo doll for 325 :3


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold a few voodoo dolls for 150


----------



## Fantasyrick

boop


----------



## Heyden

Bought a Voodoo for 150 (not universaljellyfish)


----------



## jiny

Skyfall said:


> Nope. Prices are never changed because people get angry or people think the price *should* be in a certain range.
> 
> It's only changed to reflect market conditions. The prices are dropping because there are 650 of each spellectibles floating around and no one is willing to pay over 1000 for one anymore.  The prices you see reflect actual sales that happened
> 
> Simply put, this is all economics.



Oh okay. I was wondering why it changed all of a sudden. But we should see what the prices are in a few months. Just look at what happened to the Popsicle! It inflated a lot.


----------



## Fantasyrick

boop


----------



## PeeBraiin

bought 3 voodoo dolls
1-350
1-365
1-360


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sold a voodoo doll for 360 :3


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you everyone for price updates as well as bumps


----------



## Fantasyrick

Skyfall said:


> Thank you everyone for price updates as well as bumps



i want ur line up @-@ 3 more cakes to go


----------



## Skyfall

Fantasyrick said:


> i want ur line up @-@ 3 more cakes to go



You're cute.    There was a time when the cakes just sat there in the shop... who knew this day would come?


----------



## Fantasyrick

Skyfall said:


> You're cute.    There was a time when the cakes just sat there in the shop... who knew this day would come?



xD i cant buy any cakes though so im trading my candy's hopes someone will give me 3 cakes ;3


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

Sold a candle for 350 TBT


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sold a candle for 350 tbt c:


----------



## Skyfall

As always thank u for updates


----------



## Witch

Buyed a cupcake by 400 c:


----------



## Danielkang2

Bought 4 candles for 325 each.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Traded a swirl for a walugu egg


----------



## King Dorado

Traded my pumpkin cupcake for an ice cream swirl.


----------



## Katelyn

I just sold a bunch of collectibles, I'll list the prices below c:


Togepi Egg- 1.8k
Yoshi Egg- 3.5k
Pumpkin Cupcake x5- 500 each
Voodoo Doll x2- 300 each


----------



## Miharu

Bought 1 Cupcake for 500 tbt and another one for 400tbt! c:


----------



## Stalfos

Sold an Ancient Candle for 300 btb.


----------



## Stalfos

...And bought a Pumpkin Cupcake for 435 btb. Thanks for completing my 2nd row! <3


----------



## Skyfall

Stalfos said:


> ...And bought a Pumpkin Cupcake for 435 btb. Thanks for completing my 2nd row! <3



Looks good!  

Thanks everyone for updates!


----------



## Frjck

bump


----------



## toddishott

Sold 5 Pumpkin Cupcakes for 400tbt each and 3 voodoo dolls for 250tbt each


----------



## Sap88

Sold 2 voodoo dolls for 250TBT each ^^


----------



## OmgItsAbigail

Sold 2 Cupcakes For 400TBT Each
Sold Ancient Candel For 275TBT:3


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

Sold a Yellow Candy for 80 TBT!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sold a yellow candy for 130 tbt ^_^


----------



## Skyfall

bump (and thank you kindly for all the updates)


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuuump


----------



## RainCrossing

I bought an ancient candle for 300tbt


----------



## Mimi Cheems

I don't know if it matters, but I sold my ancient candle today for 150 btb, my yellow candies for 40 btb, and my red candy for 75 btb c:


----------



## tsantsa

bloop ;3


----------



## tae

i bought an ancient candle today for 160 btb.


----------



## Heyden

Bump


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bought a blue house for 700tbt c:


----------



## Heyden

Bought a Blue Candy for 1100 TBT


----------



## Miharu

Bought a regular egg for 500tbt c:


----------



## Skyfall

thanks for price updates everyone!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Skyfall said:


> thanks for price updates everyone!



No problem hun'! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! I also bought an ice cream swirl for 800 BTB o:


----------



## PeeBraiin

Bucky Barnes said:


> No problem hun'! ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh! I also bought an ice cream swirl for 800 BTB o:



Omfg lucky!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bucky Barnes said:


> No problem hun'! ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh! I also bought an ice cream swirl for 800 BTB o:



Whoa omg lucky! Congrats on the swirl. x)


----------



## King Dorado

Bucky Barnes said:


> No problem hun'! ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh! I also bought an ice cream swirl for 800 BTB o:



800?!  now my swirl feels so... bourgeois!


----------



## Cou

bought hammer for 6.8k


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought a peach for 1k tbt ;w;


----------



## pandapples

Bought choco cake 2.8k and green candy 300


----------



## LethalLulu

Sold x3 peaches for 2k each


----------



## King Dorado

sold 2 yellow candies in an arms-length transaction for 65 btb each.


----------



## Heyden

pandapples said:


> Bought choco cake 2.8k and green candy 300



Your lineup looks great now!


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Just sold Pumpkin Cupcake for 450, two cakes for 250 ea, a candle for 400, and 2 cherries for 250 ea!


----------



## LethalLulu

The Hidden Owl said:


> Just sold Pumpkin Cupcake for 450, two cakes for 250 ea, a candle for 400, and 2 cherries for 250 ea!



cherries were 300 each and cakes were 275 each xD
(well that's what I offered)


----------



## toddishott

Bought a Blue Feather for 1.6ktbt


----------



## Vizionari

Sold a red candy for 100 tbt


----------



## pandapples

Bought blue candy 900


----------



## Jacob

sold:

green candy x2 for 300 tbt
blue candy 1k tbt
peach 1k tbt
choco cake 2.8k
popsicles x4 1.5k  each
redcandy x2 85 tbt
yellow candy 60 tbt
red feather 1.5k
blue feather 1.5k
green feather 1.5k
yellow feather 4k
toy hammers x2 for 6.8k each 
blue balloon 1.5k
green balloon 1.5k
party popper 6.5k
cherry 300 
voodoo doll 200
candle 200 
togepi egg 1.5k
ぶ  1.1k

Will be selling some more stuff tonight!


----------



## PeeBraiin

ぶ- bought for 1.1k


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought a pumpkin cupcake for 300 tbt x3


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for the updates, updating OP now...


----------



## Cheremtasy

Traded an ice cream swirl for a Popsicle :3


----------



## Miharu

Bought 4 popsicles for 1.5k tbt each c:

Also sold 1 Voodoo Doll for 350tbt~


----------



## boujee

Sold two cupcake for 300tbt each 
And 1 voodoo doll for 200tbt


----------



## Vizionari

bought a Pumpkin Cupcake for 400 tbt


----------



## Hanami

sold:
1 apple for 2k
4 popsicles for 2k each
2 pumpkin cupcakes for 400 each


----------



## Heyden

sold: Traditional egg for 1.2k
Voodoo Doll for 350

bought: Ancient candle for 200


----------



## Skyfall

Thank u everyone, so much, for the updates.


----------



## <Cake>

Just sold 3 cakes for 750 btb


----------



## Cadbberry

<Cake> said:


> Just sold 3 cakes for 750 btb



each or per?


----------



## <Cake>

Cadbberry said:


> each or per?



250 per cake


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you all!


----------



## alicerulez

bought a popsicle for 1.4k


----------



## N e s s

I traded a blue candy for a popsicle


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bump~  (★^O^★)


----------



## cornimer

Bump.  c:


----------



## Fantasyrick

Bought a regular cake for 146tbt c:


----------



## Araie

Fantasyrick said:


> Bought a regular cake for 146tbt c:



Woah, congrats!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Araie said:


> Woah, congrats!



Ty! 2more to go!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Sold a regular cake for 200 tbt ^^


----------



## Heyden

Bought Pumpkin cake for 300


----------



## Heyden

bump ~


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks all!


----------



## pandapples

Sold reg cake 275


----------



## sej

Sold a pumpkin cupcake for 593 TBT bells


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!


----------



## pandapples

Sold pumpkin cupcake 400


----------



## Maruchan

bought nothin B.U.M.P! C:


----------



## Kristen

tfw you don't check the guide for like a week and everything has drastically dropped in price


----------



## Skyfall

So... I just saw a pop sell for 4000 btb.  I am not sure if thats a new trend or just an unusual thing, so for now i am putting a * on it.  In case you are wondering what is going on.


----------



## Sap88

Skyfall said:


> So... I just saw a pop sell for 4000 btb.  I am not sure if thats a new trend or just an unusual thing, so for now i am putting a * on it.  In case you are wondering what is going on.



Where? That price is uhhhh really high...

EDIT: NVM saw it. I think it's because there's not enough popsicles to go around x.x I think it'll go up in price, but not this quickly


----------



## Skyfall

Sap88 said:


> Where? That price is uhhhh really high...
> 
> EDIT: NVM saw it. I think it's because there's not enough popsicles to go around x.x I think it'll go up in price, but not this quickly



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?333361-Popsicle-Collectible!  Yes, here.  I know, its a bit unusual.  If you monitor prices as closely I do, usually prices cluster in one range.  Its amazing how that just naturally happens.  

This one, i am not sure if its the beginning of a trend or just weird "spike" that will just get averaged out over time, so for now, i have decided not to incluce it in the range.


----------



## N e s s

After team popsicle happened, people began hoarding popsicles, so,I technically have a chance at 8000 Tbt atm


----------



## Fantasyrick

i got 2 free cakes from blizzard <3


----------



## Damniel

Fantasyrick said:


> i got 2 free cakes from blizzard <3



No real point in staring you got something for free, as it doesn't effect price ranges reaally.


----------



## Fantasyrick

Call me Daniel said:


> No real point in staring you got something for free, as it doesn't effect price ranges reaally.



oh ok sorry.


----------



## King Dorado

why are the popsicles so sought-after, wasnt the swirl the winning beach party collectible, and popsicle was runner-up?


----------



## Damniel

King Dad said:


> why are the popsicles so sought-after, wasnt the swirl the winning beach party collectible, and popsicle was runner-up?



No clue, but that's up for debate.


----------



## Zane

King Dad said:


> why are the popsicles so sought-after, wasnt the swirl the winning beach party collectible, and popsicle was runner-up?



ya but they were only apart by 1 vote so the popsicle was always pretty popular


----------



## N e s s

King Dad said:


> why are the popsicles so sought-after, wasnt the swirl the winning beach party collectible, and popsicle was runner-up?



Because popsicles are cool,yo.
Also it's mostly miharus fault


----------



## Hermione Granger

Skyfall said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?333361-Popsicle-Collectible!  Yes, here.  I know, its a bit unusual.  If you monitor prices as closely I do, usually prices cluster in one range.  Its amazing how that just naturally happens.
> 
> This one, i am not sure if its the beginning of a trend or just weird "spike" that will just get averaged out over time, so for now, i have decided not to incluce it in the range.



Can it really affect the prices considering this user usually overpays for collectibles? :0 (not trying to come off as rude or something, it's just something I've noticed).


----------



## Damniel

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Because popsicles are cool,yo.
> Also it's mostly miharus fault



I don't blame jassy that much, everything inflated nowadays. Cakes were unlimited back than and look at them now.


----------



## Skyfall

Fantasyrick said:


> i got 2 free cakes from blizzard <3



New lineup looks awesome!


----------



## Fantasyrick

Skyfall said:


> New lineup looks awesome!



Thanks ;D


----------



## Skyfall

John Lennon said:


> Can it really affect the prices considering this user usually overpays for collectibles? :0 (not trying to come off as rude or something, it's just something I've noticed).



Not rude at all, and its a valid point.  (Also good eye noticing the user/pattern of whats going on.). 

Yeah, I wrestle with this too.  But if one person buys, lets say 5 peaches at 5000 BTB, isnt that basically setting the new market rate?  Because what happens then is, all the sellers notice and they wont sell it for less than 5000.  

This is not to single out this particular user.  There is, about 5 to 10 super "rich" users who sometimes set the trend.  Or, sometimes its not even the super rich but one or two people who become enamoured with a pattern or a particular collectible, then they start a popular trend.  (ex: pops!)

So, yeah, lets all watch and see where this goes.


----------



## Sap88

Skyfall said:


> Not rude at all, and its a valid point.  (Also good eye noticing the user/pattern of whats going on.).
> 
> Yeah, I wrestle with this too.  But if one person buys, lets say 5 peaches at 5000 BTB, isnt that basically setting the new market rate?  Because what happens then is, all the sellers notice and they wont sell it for less than 5000.
> 
> This is not to single out this particular user.  There is, about 5 to 10 super "rich" users who sometimes set the trend.  Or, sometimes its not even the super rich but one or two people who become enamoured with a pattern or a particular collectible, then they start a popular trend.  (ex: pops!)
> 
> So, yeah, lets all watch and see where this goes.



And I'm one of the super poor people. I get what you're saying, but it's annoying, cause that means that the rich are constantly 'in control' Especially if you went on a hiatus like me ;-;


----------



## Skyfall

Sap88 said:


> And I'm one of the super poor people. I get what you're saying, but it's annoying, cause that means that the rich are constantly 'in control' Especially if you went on a hiatus like me ;-;



I know, its totally an uphill thing when you are newer. The people who were first in time and/or people who caught fortuitous trends, like when a villager sold for 1000 btb, etc. have the advantage.  If its any consolation, I have seen newer users catch up and pass older ones by using all sorts of means, like opening art shops, doing lotteries, villager trading, etc.  Its hard, but possible.

I dont know if this thought will cheer you up, but at least this is all virtual!  In real life, it truly sucks.  Like when wealth thats passed from one generation to the generation gives some people a huge leg up on life.  Talk about first in time peeps having the advantage!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Skyfall said:


> I know, its totally an uphill thing when you are newer. The people who were first in time and/or people who caught fortuitous trends, like when a villager sold for 1000 btb, etc. have the advantage.  If its any consolation, I have seen newer users catch up and pass older ones by using all sorts of means, like opening art shops, doing lotteries, villager trading, etc.  Its hard, but possible.
> 
> I dont know if this thought will cheer you up, but at least this is all virtual!  In real life, it truly sucks.  Like when wealth thats passed from one generation to the generation gives some people a huge leg up on life.  Talk about first in time peeps having the advantage!



This reminded me about how art shops used to be so popular a few months ago, but now they're not as hot as they were. I think so at least. And if it makes the user above feel better, I've been here for a year now and so many new users have surpassed me greatly within the span of a month or so in collectibles and bells. It's totally possible to make enough TBT to get the collectibles you desire. It'll just take some work like mentioned before me. 6v6


----------



## Sap88

Skyfall said:


> I know, its totally an uphill thing when you are newer. The people who were first in time and/or people who caught fortuitous trends, like when a villager sold for 1000 btb, etc. have the advantage.  If its any consolation, I have seen newer users catch up and pass older ones by using all sorts of means, like opening art shops, doing lotteries, villager trading, etc.  Its hard, but possible.
> 
> I dont know if this thought will cheer you up, but at least this is all virtual!  In real life, it truly sucks.  Like when wealth thats passed from one generation to the generation gives some people a huge leg up on life.  Talk about first in time peeps having the advantage!


That's true. Unfortunately I have no talent in art  XD. But's it's all good, as the only collectible I love is the pokeball. But wait. that's like 20k. TBT grinding time! XD. I am interested in how these collectibles are going to inflate though. I saw that one of the japanese house collectibles were the same price as another (in the shop) but sold for more because of quantity sold. Makes me wonder how mods restock x.x


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuuump


----------



## Fantasyrick

We are almost at 100 pages! 1 page to go xD


----------



## Heyden

bump


----------



## Araie

Bump!


----------



## Jacob

Bought a Pokeball for 15k


----------



## JeffreyAC

Sold four candles at 225TBT each!


----------



## N e s s

I just saw another popsicle sell for 4k


----------



## f11

just sold popsicle for 4000 btb


----------



## PeeBraiin

Sold a swirl for 950


----------



## N e s s

Bump
Also why isn't this thread stickied?


----------



## Araie

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Bump
> Also why isn't this thread stickied?



Who knows, haha.


----------



## Skyfall

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Bump
> Also why isn't this thread stickied?



The "official" explanation is that the admins/mods do not want it to appear that they endorse these prices, and therefore, it is not stickied.

I do think thats not consistent, however, because Hound00Med's villager popularity list is stickied and thats a price tracking list as well.

From what I seen, if anything, that list is more subjective then this one!  He has explained his methodology, and he doesnt just rely on sales.  He also scans people's signatures and the "looking for" list to see which villagers people want the most and that counts into what villager he feels is popular.  

So yeah, I never understood why that list was stickied and this one never was.


----------



## Blondieboo13

Skyfall said:


> The "official" explanation is that the admins/mods do not want it to appear that they endorse these prices, and therefore, it is not stickied.
> 
> I do think thats not consistent, however, because Hound00Med's villager popularity list is stickied and thats a price tracking list as well.
> 
> From what I seen, if anything, that list is more subjective then this one!  He has explained his methodology, and he doesnt just rely on sales.  He also scans people's signatures and the "looking for" list to see which villagers people want the most and that counts into what villager he feels is popular.
> 
> So yeah, I never understood why that list was stickied and this one never was.



So true on everything. It's not really fair to have a villager price guide stickied but not a collectible price guide; especially when this one is updated much more frequently and is still accurate and up-to-date whereas the villager price guide rarely gets updated and is unreliable pricing at the moment. 

Having this thread be stickied would make it so much easier to find prices instead of searching through a bunch of threads. A LOT of people rely on it.


----------



## Araie

Skyfall said:


> The "official" explanation is that the admins/mods do not want it to appear that they endorse these prices, and therefore, it is not stickied.
> 
> I do think thats not consistent, however, because Hound00Med's villager popularity list is stickied and thats a price tracking list as well.
> 
> From what I seen, if anything, that list is more subjective then this one!  He has explained his methodology, and he doesnt just rely on sales.  He also scans people's signatures and the "looking for" list to see which villagers people want the most and that counts into what villager he feels is popular.
> 
> So yeah, I never understood why that list was stickied and this one never was.



Wow, never actually knew that, haha. But yeah, that does make more sense! I do agree though that this should probably be stickied..


----------



## Maruchan

Skyfall said:


> The "official" explanation is that the admins/mods do not want it to appear that they endorse these prices, and therefore, it is not stickied.
> 
> I do think thats not consistent, however, because Hound00Med's villager popularity list is stickied and thats a price tracking list as well.
> 
> From what I seen, if anything, that list is more subjective then this one!  He has explained his methodology, and he doesnt just rely on sales.  He also scans people's signatures and the "looking for" list to see which villagers people want the most and that counts into what villager he feels is popular.
> 
> So yeah, I never understood why that list was stickied and this one never was.



It's a known fact that the "officials" have a unique way of applying different treatment to selective cases,
depending on...various factors. 

It's nice to see this thread is active and healthy. <3
Not too long ago the four letter word starting with a 'B' is a big no-no,
and the thread is discouraged to stay visible.

My two cents would be that by not endorsing any pricing, and limiting (or flooding) the collectibles on the market,
it feeds and drives the forum economy. Without this much needed buzz (or drama lol),
it wouldn't be much fun to hunt down any squarey pixels, or watching others competing in the arena now, would it. C:


----------



## Cadbberry

Why dont we just petition for it, a lot of us believe in this thread so root for it


----------



## Dinosaurz

Cadbberry said:


> Why dont we just petition for it, a lot of us believe in this thread so root for it



Preach girl


----------



## Cadbberry

Slammint said:


> Preach girl



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Prices-for-Collectibles&p=5782346#post5782346 

Sign it if you want it


----------



## Araie

Cadbberry said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Prices-for-Collectibles&p=5782346#post5782346
> 
> Sign it if you want it



Dang, can't believe you actually did it, haha. I'll still sign it though.


----------



## Cadbberry

Araie said:


> Dang, can't believe you actually did it, haha. I'll still sign it though.



why wouldn't XD


----------



## Araie

Cadbberry said:


> why wouldn't XD



I dunno.


----------



## N e s s

I'm actually all for this being stickied


----------



## pandapples

Not sure if it counts... but traded 2 cupcakes for 1 swirl


----------



## tsantsa

Just sold a pumpkin cupcake for 1 tbt


----------



## Dinosaurz

ems said:


> Just sold a pumpkin cupcake for 1 tbt


And I just flew to the moon


----------



## Heyden

Bought two voodoo dolls for 250 each from one person
Traded 2 pumpkin cakes for 4 voodoo dolls (not sure if I said this already)


----------



## Dinosaurz

ems said:


> Just sold a pumpkin cupcake for 1 tbt



Just realised you actually just did :/ lol


----------



## N e s s

Sold a popsicle for 2.6k


----------



## EloquentElixir

Sold A Regular cake for 280 and a Voodoo Doll for 250​


----------



## pandapples

Sold voodoo & candle 250 each


----------



## Skyfall

And bumpers


----------



## Heyden

Bought a Voodoo Doll for 200


----------



## Araie

Bump!


----------



## King Dorado

Haydenn said:


> Bought a Voodoo Doll for 200



i think somebody's got a voodoo doll of haydenn, which has a hole burning in its pockets...


----------



## Cheremtasy

Bought a pumpkin cupcake for 300 again


----------



## glow

Sorry if this was already talked about and I missed it- but why is the Popsicle now 4k? I don't think that's really a fair number when only two were bought at that price by the same person (if I'm not mistaken)..


----------



## The Hidden Owl

bought 4 candles for 225 each!


----------



## Skyfall

m3ow_ said:


> Sorry if this was already talked about and I missed it- but why is the Popsicle now 4k? I don't think that's really a fair number when only two were bought at that price by the same person (if I'm not mistaken)..



The same person did buy the 2 pops at 4,000, so now, that's part of the upper part of the range.  

So the last 5 sales were 1,400, 2,500, 2,600, 4000 and 4000.  Whether someone wants to buy or sell in that range, above or below that range is up to them.  This Guide's aim is to report the last few sales so that you can make your own decision on how to proceed.


----------



## glow

Skyfall said:


> The same person did buy the 2 pops at 4,000, so now, that's part of the upper part of the range.
> 
> So the last 5 sales were 1,400, 2,500, 2,600, 4000 and 4000.  Whether someone wants to buy or sell in that range, above or below that range is up to them.  This Guide's aim is to report the last few sales so that you can make your own decision on how to proceed.



Ohh, hmm. I agree the price has increased, but I disagree that 1 person is representative. Yesterday an auction fell apart when someone backed out of a bid of 2.9k because it was too high, and that person was a seller of one of the 4k popsicles. 

I hope you don't think I'm arguing with you, I think the guide is a great reference overall, just saying my opinion!


----------



## King Dorado

sold a 2015 red candy for 90 tbt.


----------



## Skyfall

m3ow_ said:


> Ohh, hmm. I agree the price has increased, but I disagree that 1 person is representative. Yesterday an auction fell apart when someone backed out of a bid of 2.9k because it was too high, and that person was a seller of one of the 4k popsicles.
> 
> I hope you don't think I'm arguing with you, I think the guide is a great reference overall, just saying my opinion!



No, no problem, I encourage discussion, I think it's always useful.

The guide reports the last 3 to 5 sales, straight up.  That could mean the sales were, 1,400 and four 4,000 sales... or 4 1,400 sales and one 4,000 sales.  

If you know which way the range falls (that is, are the prices clustered over on the low end or high end, etc.), you are always free to ask.

As you can already see, the range is not perfect because it does not always show how the trend is going.  But, it's useful for figuring out the ballpark.

Also, one person often *can* affect the market.  2 people decided popsicles were cool and they single-handedly (for the first few weeks anyways) moved the range from 200-300 to around the 2000 range.  It happens.  One person (me) hunted yellow feathers hard at one point, and I moved that range up, resulting in an inconsistency between the yellow feather and other "common" feathers.

The thing is, even if it's one person or only a handful of people, once a bunch of sales happen at a certain price, let's say 4,000, sellers take notice and they no longer want to sell lower.  So my view is that's useful to look at sales as oppose to sellers or buyers.


----------



## Jacob

Bought pokeball for 21k 

( payed more because its the only 2015 one, but idk if that effects the guide price?)


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Buddy said:


> Bought pokeball for 21k
> 
> sorry hehe



i luh yuh


----------



## Dinosaurz

Buddy said:


> Bought pokeball for 21k
> 
> ( payed more because its the only 2015 one, but idk if that effects the guide price?)



There was a 2015 one?


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> There was a 2015 one?



yea, apparently there was a 'scandal' so the mods needed to replace one with 2015


----------



## EloquentElixir

Bought a red candy for 100 and an Ancient Candle for 175​


----------



## Dinosaurz

Buddy said:


> yea, apparently there was a 'scandal' so the mods needed to replace one with 2015



Uh how I need details plz


----------



## Jacob

Slammint said:


> Uh how I need details plz



I dont have that information, It happened before I joined I believe
Thats all I know!


----------



## Zane

lol the scandal ball
wash your hands after playing with that thing


----------



## Damniel

Buddy said:


> I dont have that information, It happened before I joined I believe
> Thats all I know!



Yeah there was a problem with the pokeball a while back, i wouldn't want to get into it though, it doesn't even really matter anymore honestly.


----------



## Jacob

Bought 2 cherries 400 tbt each, 1 peach at 1.3k!


----------



## Skyfall

And thanks everyone for updates, updating OP


----------



## Maruchan

~ Morning bump ~


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks for update and bumps!


----------



## Heyden

Bought a Voodoo Doll for 250 TBT


----------



## Damniel

Yup here's a bump.


----------



## Araie

Another bump for you!


----------



## Sholee

sold popsicle for 3K 

:]


----------



## SharJoY

Sold a purple egg for 1200
Sold 5 of the candles and 5 dolls for a total of 1600


----------



## device

waluigi egg should b worth more imo considering I discarded 10+ and some are with inactive users


----------



## mogyay

device said:


> waluigi egg should b worth more imo considering I discarded 10+ and some are with inactive users



idk i've seen people have trouble selling them lately. why did you discard 10?


----------



## device

mogyay said:


> idk i've seen people have trouble selling them lately. why did you discard 10?



yeah they they weren't selling at the time and I wanted to clear out my inventory


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks everyone for updates and bumps


----------



## Fantasyrick

Boop


----------



## Skyfall

Buuuuuump


----------



## Maruchan

Bought a Classic Easter Egg for 800. Thank you! C:


----------



## Sap88

Bump!


----------



## Hanami

bought a party popper for 7.5k


----------



## Sholee

Hanami said:


> bought a party popper for 7.5k



wowwws... i regret not buying them when they were around 2k


----------



## Kristen

Holy crow, the prices have dropped so much.

EDIT: I forgot to mention, I'm talking about the Halloween collectibles >.<


----------



## Araie

stargate said:


> Holy crow, the prices have dropped so much.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention, I'm talking about the Halloween collectibles >.<



Just give it a year, haha.


----------



## pandapples

Sold cherry 350


----------



## uwuzumakii

I really hope that the popsicle inflation goes down soon. They're impossible to find now, cuz Team Popsicle has eaten them all!


----------



## Skyfall

Hi everyone!

My tenure with the "Guide of Past Prices of Collectibles" has been short, only since June!  But after a lot of thought, I have decided to pass the task onto the next person who would like to continue maintaining the guide.  My work schedule has become crazy busy, and while I intend to still be active on TBT, I know that I won't be able to give the attention to the "Guide" as I would need to keep it truly current, for the next few months.  Rather than let the Guide become obsolete from lack of attention, I think it would be best to pass it on while it's still in good shape!

I am posting my resignation in a lot of threads, so if you are interested in taking over, please PM me your interest rather than posting.  I will pick the next person within a day or two, then will work with that person to take over the thread.  

It's been fun tracking prices, and I wish the next person much luck!  One suggestion... I would change the word "Guide" to something different, like "Summary" or "Review" so that people will not follow it too rigidly.  Thanks all!


----------



## King Dorado

good luck with work IRL- thanks for your time and effort on this thread!


----------



## Maruchan

*SALUTES & THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING*

(」゜ロ゜)」...extremely reluctant to see you go. 
Sincere thanks for the wonderful service you've provided for everyone here,
not to mention the immense amount of work you put into this reference guide.

You have been truly amazing, and I wish you all the best in real life!!


----------



## mogyay

thanks skyfall for all your work!!!!! good luck with your irl duties! i look forward to seeing who will take it over!


----------



## LethalLulu

Thank you for everything, sky!!


----------



## King Dorado

i also posted this at Skyfall's BTHQ thread-

re her suggestion to change the name of this thread--maybe instead of "guide," 
just call it the "Report of After-Market Sales Prices of Collectibles"


----------



## Vizionari

Thank you for everything, Skyfall, hope work won't be too much of a burden c:


----------



## sej

Thank you for everything!


----------



## Sap88

Noo Skyfall! Loved this guide, but I'm glad it's not dyeing. Good luck with your IRL stuff~ I understand the pains of a busy schedule O.x


----------



## Cheremtasy

Ah good luck with your irl stuff Sky! Ty for maintaining this guide so well.


----------



## Araie

Aw, Skyfall! I'm sorry to see you go, but it's completely understandable! -Cough- The mountain of homework is still in my closet.. -COUGH- ..Anyways, thank you so much for maintaining this very helpful guide! Although I would love to take over, I just wouldn't how to figure out the prices and such, haha.


----------



## SharJoY

You have done an amazing job with keeping up with all the sales and maintaining the guide.


----------



## Skyfall

Thanks everyone for the kind words!  I'm sure the next person will have fun and do an amazing job... and then eventually pass it on too!  Hopefully it just keeps on changing hands.  

And thanks for all the "applications", I will consider and pick soon.  Thank you!


----------



## Skyfall

Bump!

(And last call for applications if you want to take over the guide.  Will make decision tonight!)


----------



## Miharu

AWWW!! Thank you so much for taking care of the guide so far Skyfall!! You did an amazing job!! <33 Thank you so much for everything!


----------



## Damniel

Good job Skyfall!


----------



## Heyden

Sold a Blue Candy for 2000 TBT!


----------



## Skyfall

Thank you everyone for all the "thanks", it really warms my heart (and also, to see that all my efforts were not in vain!)  

My tenure has been short, but I really enjoyed it, and enjoyed being part of the "Guide".  I hope all of you will continue to help and maintain the next reincarnation of the Guide.  

And Sholee will be the one to continue it!  Sholee's been around for a long time, bought and traded just about every collectible there is, and more importantly, she's been around since the "beginning", that is, when the marketplace started getting crazy and the BTB exchange rate started getting nuts.  So, she's seen trends for a long time, so her experience won her the job.

Besides having been around for a long time, she's also a generous member (she's given away literally tens of thousands of BTB), and a very even handed person, so I think she will be great for the job.  

I'm not going anywhere, I will still be active here!  But real life obligations dictate I must pass the guide, and I'm sure it's now in good hands.  

Again, thank you everyone!  I enjoyed getting to know all of you better and I appreciate all the help you gave in making this Guide awesome!

Closing thread...


----------

